# F45/F46/F48/F55/F56 Coding Thread



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,
i propose to open One master threads to regroup the information about the coding of theses car as they have the same architecture .

i already found a coding sheat for mini :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eO-4KXfxkksCIBP_xKjMXcIwlgAyWVxFLcla5lzibnw/edit#gid=0

and i've already VO code the 6NS option to my car with this procedure !



> 1) Just Add 6NS to FA and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV
> 
> 2) You will not get Voice Control without an FSC Code, but you can still code EBT.
> 
> 3) No. Just add 6NS to FA, Save FA, Load FA in Coding Module, Activate FA, and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV.


owners of F45/F46/F48/F55/F56 any stuff we can share, we can do it here.

*READ IMPORTANT NOTES:*

1)* NEVER click "Code Default Values"* it can reset important stuff and car might not start and need to get towed to the dealer to fix the software
2) Make sure you click "Code FDL" and not "Code" (clicking code will reset the car to the factory setting erasing all the FDL coding for the selected ECU)
3) Always code with the car running or with a *commercial grade charger* connected to it, else voltage might drop during coding and you could get unexpected errors. (if you are codding the DME ECU you can't have the car running so you will need a charger)
4) Launcher note: E-Sys Launcher Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date. DO NOT create .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future."

*What's Needed for coding?*
Enet Cable search on ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...r+BMW+F-Series+Coding+ESYS&_sacat=0&_from=R40
E-sys software (ask here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=638188&page=121)
NEW: Free universal token option http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=805745
NCD CAFD tool http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668

Whatever you do *never ever ever press "Code Default Values"* ... you have been warned 

Coding 101 video





*How to VO code*
Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU you want to code i.e. HU_NBT (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

*Corrupted CAFD*
Just inject new CAFD into ECU, and VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

*Read I-Level*
To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps

*Targets*:
F001 psdzdata covers the F01/F02/F03/F04/F07 (5-Series GT is an F07 NOT an F10)
F010 psdzdata covers the F06/F10/F11/F12/F13/F18
F020 psdzdata covers the F20/F21/F22/F23/F30/F31/F32/F33/F34/F35/F36/F80/F82/F83 (There is no Z4 F-chassis yet)
F025 psdzdata covers the F15/F16/F25/F26/F48/F85/F86
F056 psdzdata covers the F45/F46/F48(BMW)F64/F55 F56 (Cooper Mini's)
I001 psdzdata covers the i3/i8


----------



## horsti82 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey there,
i´m new in this Forum and firstly want to HELLO 

I´m from Germany, so if my grammar suck´s dont`be angry with me :rofl::rofl:

I´m new in car coding, but have "some" knowledge in hacking etc, so it was easy for me to read me in.

Here are some parts, i coded till now:

ACSM2	
3001	seatbeltreminder_Fahrer nicht aktiv
3001	seatbeltreminder_Beifahrer nicht aktiv

For windows that they close when it rains
HU_ENTRYNAV
3000	REGEN_SCHLIESSEN	--> there was no opportunity to test till now, if it works


For working USB video playback
HU_ENTRYNAV
3000	ENT_VIDEO aktiv 
3000	ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT aktiv
3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN	FF
3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX	FF
3003	OGG_CODEC_ON_OFF aktiv
3003	API_USB_VIDEO first -> because only one USB Port
3003	API_IPOD_VIDEO first
3003	API_USB_READ_WRITE	aktiv
3000	ENT_CODEC_OGG aktiv
3000	ENT_CODEC_XVID aktiv
3000	ENT_CODEC_VCD aktiv

(Coded it, but couldn´t get it work. Only hear the sound and have no picture. Maybe someone else could try)


WLAN
HU_ENTRYNAV
3000	ENT_MC_WLAN_STREAM_DMP_COVERART	aktiv
3000	ENT_MC_WLAN_STREAM_DMP_VIDEO aktiv
3000	ENT_MC_WLAN_STREAM_DMP aktiv
3003	WLAN_MODUS both
3003	WLAN_DIAGNOSE aktiv
3003	WLAN_STATUS aktiv

(Wlan shows up in the setting, but can´t activate it. I think there is no wlan-modul build in. I thought i read somewhere that it comes with the BT modul. Maybe i´m wrong)


Ringtone from smartphone in the car
HU_ENTRYNAV
3003	INBAND_RINGIN aktiv

(Don´t work for me, but i´m using Samsung phone, it comunicates not as good as with iphone. Maybe with iphone it will work. Someone need to try it)


Triffic jam assist to 99 km/h --> be careful, it isn´t mph 
SAS
3000	LDM_QalcgRel_v_Tacho_aktiv_kmh	63 (Hex-Wert)

Traffic jam assist everywhere, not only on Highway
3000	LDM_STA_Einschraenkung keine einschraenkung


Driving assist from 140 kmh to 180 kmh and you can activate it from 35 kmh
SAS
3000	LDM_WUNSCHGESCHW_ACC_max_kmh	180
3000	LDM_QalcgRel_v_Tacho_aktiv_low_kmh	55	35


Deactivate some Speedlock´s
HU_ENTRYNAV
3000	SL06_IBA_1	nicht aktiv
3000	SL07_IBA 2	nicht aktiv

(can´t find a change, so don´t know which speedlock is deactivated)


Navigation road preview
HU_ENTRYNAV
3000	NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW	aktiv

(Don´t work for me)


That all. I think it´s enough for the first post :thumbup:

This weekend, i´ll do more coding test´s. I´ll let know know the result.

Everyone happy coding :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Edit: forgot a important thing, my car is a F46 218i with Navigation Plus (6NS)


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks for starting up this thread.
I have my new X1 F48 2.5d since begin january.

I've tried to code the beep when locking the car but it's not working :

alarm beep when (un)locking car (you need FZD module = 302 option): 
HU_NBT > 3000 > ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM : aktiv

I changed this, i checked again later, it's on activ but still does not work 

I'm new to coding but i followed all the beginner steps so i have no clue what i did wrong


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

hello,

i found this on another forum..

could help!



> With the the following settings I get 1 beep on lock and NO BEEPs on unlock:-
> 
> HU_CIC -> 3000 ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM = aktiv
> 
> ...


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks, will try that.

I was also curious about 2 things.

Is it possible to code the distance of the driving assistant plus? the red bars in the display, i would like to adjust the distances to the car in front of me


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't know for the the DAS plus.. i don't have on mine..


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

Also, ASD: Active Sound Design is present in the B46 petrol engine so i think it should also be present in the B47 diesel engine.
I was looking in the CAF files but can"t find it although it should be there.
If it is i would love to code a nicer sound  like the one from the 550d.
Found alot of coding info already on how to code it but not for the F47.

In the attachment i found the ASD info (which confirms it's presence although i don't know if that also means the asd module is present or it's rather a ASD compatibility) about the B46 petrol engine but i can't find the engine.pdf about the B47 diesel engine


----------



## horsti82 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thieutje said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for starting up this thread.
> I have my new X1 F48 2.5d since begin january.
> ...


It looks like you can configure the beep in FZD Modul


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Just a few sentences to the "Code Default values" in the important notes. I cannot count how much "coe default values" problems I solved in the last years. Not only one car had to be towed to dealership. If you know how you can solve it easily. Some ECUs are a little bit tricky (CID for example) and you have to flash them, but it's not a problem at all. What you can destroy with a notebook you can repair with a notebook. Okay, don't throw the notebook through your windshield.  

CU Oliver


----------



## horsti82 (Jan 26, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just a few sentences to the "Code Default values" in the important notes. I cannot count how much "coe default values" problems I solved in the last years. Not only one car had to be towed to dealership. If you know how you can solve it easily. Some ECUs are a little bit tricky (CID for example) and you have to flash them, but it's not a problem at all. What you can destroy with a notebook you can repair with a notebook. Okay, don't throw the notebook through your windshield.
> 
> CU Oliver


Thx for these soothing words


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

n3xT said:


> hello,
> 
> i found this on another forum..
> 
> could help!


I don't understand what it means, 'thick the idrive box'.
Can't get the acoustic lock confirm to work. All set to activ. Still not working.


----------



## horsti82 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thieutje said:


> I don't understand what it means, 'thick the idrive box'.
> Can't get the acoustic lock confirm to work. All set to activ. Still not working.


When you set:

HU_NBT > 3000 > ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM : aktiv

Then you have a new entry in your IDrive. You find it under:

Settings / Doors (or something like that)

There you can activate/deactivate the lock signal. That´s what they mean with tick the idrive box.


----------



## mekatu (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi ,
I am planning to retrofit cruise control to my 218i AT. I have just ordered the switch with cruise control (BMW part no: 61-31-9-263-551) and will try to install the switch and code accordingly. 
However, I do not know how to easily remove the airbag from the steering wheel. (the sport steering wheel is I guess a new type used in new BMWs, different from F30 and F20)
To be honest, I am also a beginner for the coding part, I rely on the below guidance which I found for F20 and F30 and assuming it would be same for my car.
Any help would be very much appreciated on airbag removal and coding.

Coding:
Before you do this coding you must already know how to do coding, please search Google
on how to do or where to get the esys software/cable. I only let you know the step and ECU to do
FA coding
FA Coding:
1. Launch esys and connect to your car
2. Select expert mode
3. Read and activate FA (add option 544)
4. Read SVT
5. Select and code the following ECU
a. FEM
b. ICM
c. KOMBI
6. If you want ***8220;LIM***8221; function, you will need to do FDL coding per the table below. This will
allow ***8220;SET***8221; button to act like ***8220;LIM***8221; button so that you get both LIM and Cruise control
functions.
CAFD_00000760-007-000-026 KOMBI 3003 SLD_ENABLE aktiv
CAFD_0000067B_002_003_139 ICMQ 3000 C_SLD_Funktion aktiv
CAFD_0000067B_002_003_139 ICMQ 3000 C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC > zugelassen


----------



## mekatu (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi All,
Recieved my cable and cruise control switch today for my 2014 Nov- F45 Active Tourer. Installed the steering wheel switch without any problem. 
But while coding; 
Added the 544 in SALAPA Element, Saved Changes, Calculated FA, Saved the new FA, Loaded the saved FA and calculated the FA again, wrote FA FP. 
Then Read and Activated FA and Read ECU (Read SVT gives error message therefore I used Read ECU) in order to VO Code Kombi, FEM and ICM. 
However I could not find KOMBI, FEM and ICM. Therefore Selected each ECU under the tree and coded all of them. (I received one error message due to coding DME ECU while engine is on, but fixed it later)
There is no warning light on the dashboard now, but the retrofitted Cruise Control does not work. LIM button is still working on the other hand. 
Any idea what is going on and what I messed up?
Here are the ECUs under SVT tree: ACSM2(1),BDC_BODY(40),BDC_GW(10),BKOMBI(60),DME_BA C(12),DSC2(29),EGS(18),EPS(30),FLE(43),FLE(44),FZD (56),HKFM(d),HU_ENTRYNAV(63),ICAM2(6),IHKA3(78),PM A2(2c),TCB(61),ZBE3(67)
I-step : F056-15-11-505
E-Sys ver 3.27.1 (build 44813) , PSdZ data ver. 5.01.02-2015-08-12T Extracted from ISTA-P version 3.57.3.002
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mekatu said:


> ...However I could not find KOMBI, FEM and ICM
> . ...
> Here are the ECUs under SVT tree: ACSM2(1),BDC_BODY(40),BDC_GW(10),BKOMBI(60),DME_BA C(12),DSC2(29),EGS(18),EPS(30),FLE(43),FLE(44),FZD (56),HKFM(d),HU_ENTRYNAV(63),ICAM2(6),IHKA3(78),PM A2(2c),TCB(61),ZBE3(67)
> ...


In your car:

KOMBI = BKOMBI
FEM and ICM = BDC_BDOY

I have no idea why your Cruise Control does not work though.


----------



## mekatu (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Shawn,
So, if I have VO coded all ECUs, is there a difference between coding BKOMBI +BDC_BODY only and coding all ECUs?
Can there be another setting needs to be FDL coded?
Here is the picture showing my SALAPA elements. Anything wrong here?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mekatu said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> So, if I have VO coded all ECUs, is there a difference between coding BKOMBI +BDC_BODY only and coding all ECUs?
> Can there be another setting needs to be FDL coded?
> Here is the picture showing my SALAPA elements. Anything wrong here?


If you VO Coded every module with updated FA, you got it covered.

If it is not working, I have no idea why. I know nothing about Cruise Control in F45 Active Tourer.


----------



## siriuszero (Mar 14, 2015)

Thieutje said:


> Also, ASD: Active Sound Design is present in the B46 petrol engine so i think it should also be present in the B47 diesel engine.
> I was looking in the CAF files but can"t find it although it should be there.
> If it is i would love to code a nicer sound  like the one from the 550d.
> Found alot of coding info already on how to code it but not for the F47.
> ...


A quick look on RealOEM shows that the Cooper SD does indeed have a ASD module (though I believe you also need to have Driving Modes equipped), but the only thing you can really do to alter it, is to turn it off. You can visually check for one yourself too. If you open the hatch, pry off the left panel in the trunk and you can see the module there, if you have it. It will be silver, squareish, and have fins and a wide wiring harness coming out of it. Picture: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=XT71-EUR-01-2016-F55-Mini-Cooper_SD&diagId=65_2596

As far as I know, there is no way to change the ASD sounds on MINIs and I assume the reason why is that the ASD modules used are different than the ones used on BMWs. Even on BMWs, you can't make a 2 series sound like a 5 series because the modules are different, but you can make it sound like a M235i.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

mekatu said:


> Hi All,
> Recieved my cable and cruise control switch today for my 2014 Nov- F45 Active Tourer. Installed the steering wheel switch without any problem.
> But while coding;
> Added the 544 in SALAPA Element, Saved Changes, Calculated FA, Saved the new FA, Loaded the saved FA and calculated the FA again, wrote FA FP.
> ...


Hello!

Retrofitting of SA 544 is depending of your installed cluster. There are two different Bkombis on the market, a normal one and one with the option for 544. It's the same like F20/F30. If you want to retrofit 544 you have to check the serial number of your cluster and it could be that you have to change it.

CU Oliver


----------



## mekatu (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for this. How can I check the serial number of the cluster then?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kentonchen said:


> My F56s default only RPA
> I bought four RDC sensor plug in the rim.(S180052056G)
> I coding FA as blow:
> 1.RemoteControl30D0->RC_RDC_ENABLE=aktiv
> ...


Does it never detect? It will not read when you first turn on car; you must drive car before it takes measurement.


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Does it never detect? It will not read when you first turn on car; you must drive car before it takes measurement.


Thank you for your reply.
Yes, i was drive car, but it always show detecting...
Didn't have percentage tell me when is done.
Any idea?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kentonchen said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Yes, i was drive car, but it always show detecting...
> Didn't have percentage tell me when is done.
> Any idea?


What about KOMBI?

KOMBI > ST_TYR_ALIVE = aktiv 
KOMBI > ST_TYR_RDC_TIMEOUT = aktiv 
KOMBI > DSC_MIT_RPA = ohne_RPA

EDIT: Did it ever work or are you trying to add this option to vehicle?


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> What about KOMBI?
> 
> KOMBI > ST_TYR_ALIVE = aktiv
> KOMBI > ST_TYR_RDC_TIMEOUT = aktiv
> ...


KOMBI > ST_TYR_ALIVE = aktiv 
KOMBI > ST_TYR_RDC_TIMEOUT = aktiv 
Both default=active

KOMBI > DSC_MIT_RPA = ohne_RPA
i remember tried this before ,i will try this again.
what is this item mean?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

kentonchen said:


> KOMBI > DSC_MIT_RPA = ohne_RPA
> i remember tried this before ,i will try this again.
> what is this item mean?


See this post: *tire pressure monitoring FTMS TPMS RDC RPA*


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi, dmnc2

<<< CAFD_00000052.caf.007_010_000 (ICMQL) >>>

ICMQL > Daten 3000 > IcmKod_B_SA2VBverbaut

I guess this item is the key points.
Is this item also in F56? I can't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

kentonchen said:


> Hi, dmnc2
> 
> <<< CAFD_00000052.caf.007_010_000 (ICMQL) >>>
> 
> ...


Assuming that your F56 is like my wife's F48, ICM is integrated in DSC2 (CAFD_0000297A), which unfortunately is currently not mapped by E-Sys Launcher. In any case, this is what the NCD/CAFD Tool gives for SA2VB:

```
<<< CAFD_000017BE.caf.042_010_166  (BDC_01) >>>
BDC_01 > RemoteControl 30D0 > RC_RDC_ENABLE = aktiv 

<<< CAFD_0000297A.caf.067_170_006  (.) >>>
. > . 3000 > 3000_31_31_3 = UNK_PARAM_0 
. > . 300A > 300A_32_32_255 = aktiv 

<<< CAFD_000009C8.caf.006_003_057  (KOMBI L7_MID) >>>
KOMBI L7_MID > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > DSC_MIT_RPA = ohne_RPA [Default]

<<< CAFD_00000DED.caf.003_015_016  (HU_NBT) >>>
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > CONDITION_CHECK = aktiv 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > RDC = aktiv 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > RDC_DRUCK_TEMP = druck 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > RDC_FORTSCHRITTSANZEIGE = aktiv 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > REIFENUEBERWACHUNG_RDC_RPA = rdc 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > RPA = nicht_aktiv
```
Give it a try. If it still does not work, I can look at her car more carefully since she has SA2VB from the factory.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kentonchen said:


> <<< CAFD_00000052.caf.007_010_000 (ICMQL) >>>
> 
> ICMQL > Daten 3000 > IcmKod_B_SA2VBverbaut
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to include ICM. I still was not sure whether you were troubleshooting previously working mechanism or new hardware and coding.

A very useful resource is TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD tool. Using the SVT-CAFD section, you can add option 2VB Tyre Pressure Monitor and it will give you a starting point for with which ECU's and FDL's to start.


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi, Guys

My RDC was connected.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kentonchen said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> My RDC was connected.
> 
> Thank you so much.


:thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> >
> . > . 3000 > 3000_31_31_3 = UNK_PARAM_0
> . > . 300A > 300A_32_32_255 = aktiv


For 297A mapping, compare to cafd_0000121c (DSC_CT02, FP = F45, F56, I001).

Edit: I am still running comparison but data groups, bytes, positional and storage info is the same if not very similar.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Almaretto said:


> For 297A mapping, compare to cafd_0000121c (DSC_CT02, FP = F45, F56, I001).
> 
> Edit: I am still running comparison but data groups, bytes, positional and storage info is the same if not very similar.


Good find: it does look like a close match.

In CAFD_0000121c, 3000_31_31_3 corresponds to C_Funktion_Reifenpannerkennung_Aktiv_e (with literal values nicht_aktiv, RPA and RDC) and 300A_32_32_255 corresponds to QdmRdcDep (with literal values noRDC and isRDC). Clearly, both relate to RDC.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Good find: it does look like a close match.
> 
> In CAFD_0000121c, 3000_31_31_3 corresponds to C_Funktion_Reifenpannerkennung_Aktiv_e (with literal values nicht_aktiv, RPA and RDC) and 300A_32_32_255 corresponds to QdmRdcDep (with literal values noRDC and isRDC). Clearly, both relate to RDC.


This trimmed data is a funny thing. I find it strange that an SVT tree clearly has ECU name but not when looking at caf viewer or FDL-editor. Little data redundancy issues.

I had not looked at the RDC parameters yet, but found some matching when looking at fdl's related to 5AV Active Guard. The 3000 functions line up perfectly. The 3009 ones I located by checking storage info.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Almaretto said:


> This trimmed data is a funny thing. I find it strange that an SVT tree clearly has ECU name but not when looking at caf viewer or FDL-editor. Little data redundancy issues.
> 
> I had not looked at the RDC parameters yet, but found some matching when looking at fdl's related to 5AV Active Guard. The 3000 functions line up perfectly. The 3009 ones I located by checking storage info.


The ECU names are not taken from the CAFDs: E-Sys can display the ECU name in the SVT tree even if an ECU has not been coded or has a corrupted CAFD and Rheingold can display the ECU names even with no access to PSdZData. Sometimes a bit of redundancy is helpful.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> The ECU names are not taken from the CAFDs: E-Sys can display the ECU name in the SVT tree even if an ECU has not been coded or has a corrupted CAFD and Rheingold can display the ECU names even with no access to PSdZData. Sometimes a bit of redundancy is helpful.


I know the svt data is pulled from elsewhere, I just find redundancy a breakdown in data integrity. Though, in this case, it is helpful.

I am just trying to figure out from where I can pull the data of ECU names of a dozen unmapped CAFD's if I do not have read and saved SVT with them.


----------



## Oakserver (Aug 9, 2016)

mekatu said:


> Finally solved my problem and completed cruise control coding. Knowing that information on F45 and F46 is limited on the web I have prepared a DIY Guide for those who want to install the dynamic cruise control on their F45/F46.
> Here is the link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fln6jgy54...ntrol_Retrofit_Coding_DIY_Guide_Rev0.pdf?dl=0


Hi Mekatu,

I partially used your guide for retrofitting cruise to my F45 Active Tourer. Thanks Mekatu.

My car has the sport auto transmission and therefore flappy paddles to change gear. This meant it was easier to take the steering wheel off. Meant I didn't need to touch the shroud.

The modules you are coding for the F45 are not quite correct which is probably why you needed to code them all to work.

The modules I needed to code after adding 544 into SALAPA were the following:

(Please note I did this with the engine running and you do see a few errors as you progress but don't be alarmed they will be gone when you finish all the coding of the modules below)

SAS
BDC_BODY
BKOMBI
DSC2
HU_ENTRYNAV


----------



## witchrobin (Dec 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> For 297A mapping, compare to cafd_0000121c (DSC_CT02, FP = F45, F56, I001).
> 
> Edit: I am still running comparison but data groups, bytes, positional and storage info is the same if not very similar.


Have you tried FDL coding the 297A CAFD? I was able to map the code i am looking for by comparing to the cafd_0000121c as you suggested. Wasn't sure if it would be safe to code with this "funny trimmed function" as someone else mentioned. 










Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

witchrobin said:


> Have you tried FDL coding the 297A CAFD? I was able to map the code i am looking for by comparing to the cafd_0000121c as you suggested. Wasn't sure if it would be safe to code with this "funny trimmed function" as someone else mentioned.
> 
> Thanks.


I have not FDL-coded 297A. I successfully coded HVAC memory settings in unmapped IHKA2 (CAFD_000047D6) using IHKA (CAFD_00000092).


----------



## witchrobin (Dec 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> I have not FDL-coded 297A. I successfully coded HVAC memory settings in unmapped IHKA2 (CAFD_000047D6) using IHKA (CAFD_00000092).


I am having problem saving after the FDL edit. I was using esys 3.26 + 57.3 psdzdata. Tried upgrading to 3.27 + 59.3 but still same error.

Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

witchrobin said:


> I am having problem saving after the FDL edit. I was using esys 3.26 + 57.3 psdzdata. Tried upgrading to 3.27 + 59.3 but still same error.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks.


Changing psdzdata is unlikely to solve anything except caf not found errors.

What are you specifically editing? This error occurs when you select save icon in fdl-editor or code fdl?


----------



## Cothy (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello, is the initialization of the Windows ok? Does auto up work when you normally close the window by the interior window buttons?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> I would check car with ISTA+.





Cothy said:


> Hello, is the initialization of the Windows ok? Does auto up work when you normally close the window by the interior window buttons?


Thanks, all you are right.

I erased the errors in the BCD unit and then made an initialization and now works fine


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Now i want to activate the pedestrian detection as Roonster confirm the possibility.

Please any help?

take look to the options.


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

F56s can enable the "2TB Steptronic Sport transmission" by the e-sys?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kentonchen said:


> F56s can enable the "2TB Steptronic Sport transmission" by the e-sys?


2TB is a valid option code for an F56.


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

kentonchen said:


> F56s can enable the "2TB Steptronic Sport transmission" by the e-sys?


Hi,

what are the benefits when 2TB is enabled? I have the standard auto transmission (bmw F48).


----------



## nikbila (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi All - I'm just wondering if anyone has successfully coded their f48 to show digital speedo? Tried using f56 coding and in KOMBI it didn't show any of the names of the folders. I assume because it's not the f48 chassis. Also tried disabling fog light test after installing leds but no luck on that either.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nikbila said:


> Hi All - I'm just wondering if anyone has successfully coded their f48 to show digital speedo? Tried using f56 coding and in KOMBI it didn't show any of the names of the folders. I assume because it's not the f48 chassis. Also tried disabling fog light test after installing leds but no luck on that either.


F056 psdzdata covers F039/F045/F046/F047/F048/F049/F052/F054/F055/F056/F057/F060.

Did you select F048 Chassis in Launcher and F056 E-sys Connection Target?


----------



## nikbila (Sep 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> F056 psdzdata covers F039/F045/F046/F047/F048/F049/F052/F054/F055/F056/F057/F060.
> 
> Did you select F048 Chassis in Launcher and F056 E-sys Connection Target?


Just changed it to f48 in launcher and chose f56 in esys. When I right click to edit FDL on any of the folders I now get an error " An error occurred while processing the EST file "c:\data\freetoken.est". See details for more information. [c157]". This wasn't happening before when I had both selected as f56. Stumped?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nikbila said:


> Just changed it to f48 in launcher and chose f56 in esys. When I right click to edit FDL on any of the folders I now get an error " An error occurred while processing the EST file "c:\data\freetoken.est". See details for more information. [c157]". This wasn't happening before when I had both selected as f56. Stumped?


You could try upgrading to latest Launcher 2.6.2. PM Sent


----------



## nikbila (Sep 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You could try upgrading to latest Launcher 2.6.2. PM Sent


Ok figured it out. Deleted the token that was in the data folder. Reinstalled launcher and created a new token with the correct chassis.

Only problem is the fog light coding isn't working. Still trying to find a fix for that.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nikbila said:


> Ok figured it out. Deleted the token that was in the data folder. Reinstalled launcher and created a new token with the correct chassis.
> 
> Only problem is the fog light coding isn't working. Still trying to find a fix for that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Which module are you coding for Fog lights? What have you already set?


----------



## nikbila (Sep 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Which module are you coding for Fog lights? What have you already set?


Here's what i did For the front foglamp checks, in Fembody 3060:

Left light

NSW_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG - change to nicht_aktiv
NSW_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG - change to nicht_aktiv
NSW_L_IS_LED - change to aktiv

Right light

NSW_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG - change to nicht_aktiv
NSW_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG - change to nicht_aktiv
NSW_R_IS_LED - change to aktiv


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nikbila said:


> Here's what i did For the front foglamp checks, in Fembody 3060:
> 
> Left light
> 
> ...


I assume you mean BDC_Body. Try the additional: NSW_L_KURZSCHLUSS & NSW_R_KURZSCHLUSS to nicht_aktiv


----------



## nikbila (Sep 23, 2016)

Reporting back, I ended up not coding the additional code you mentioned and instead left as is. Seems to now work, must have needed a few hours to run its course


----------



## Bam-Bam (Nov 17, 2016)

*LDW possible by coding only*

I try to get clear what I'm missing for hardware to activate LDW on my F48.
My car have next options:

255 : Sports leather steering wheel ( according BMW Brochure needed for 5AS driving assist)
5AV : Active guard ,incl. SLI and Approach control warning
6UP : NAV Plus
8TF : Active pedestrain protection.

My questions, is steering wheel vibration module build in this steering wheel ?
And is it possible to code by VO and FDL Lane Departure by default ON, because i"m missing on/off switch.

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bam-Bam said:


> I try to get clear what I'm missing for hardware to activate LDW on my F48.
> My car have next options:
> 
> 255 : Sports leather steering wheel ( according BMW Brochure needed for 5AS driving assist)
> ...


Do you have 249?


----------



## Bam-Bam (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes i have also 249


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bam-Bam said:


> Yes i have also 249


I still think you will need vibration motor.

But, in KAFAS, there are the following three settings:

TLC_START_VERSION
TLC_ON_OFF
TLC_PIA_DEFAULT_ON_OFF
Personally, I disable 5AD LDW, but like 5AG LCW.


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

i try to add "SPBR" in "HO-Wort", bot get an error
Opne ESYS connector ssuccessful ,go to "Expert mode"-->"coding". Click "Read" under vehicle order to read FA from the Car
"Save" the FA, then Click "Edit", i can find "HO-Wort" ,but have nothing under HO-Wort. 
rihgt-click on HO-Wort ,"Edit" -->add "SPBR" -->then "Active FA"

i got as blow..

No FP could be generated from FA"".[C002]
Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: HO-Word SPBR [72]

Maybe the proble in my step, have any idea ? THX


----------



## 5alive30 (Mar 7, 2017)

I did not check that no 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5alive30 (Mar 7, 2017)

There is no power going to the starter so I don't think the alternator is the problem 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5alive30 (Mar 7, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Alternator?


No power going to starter so I don't think it's the alternator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5alive30 said:


> No power going to starter so I don't think it's the alternator
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Ok, so you know the issue is no power on Starter, so you need to find out where +12V is shorting out or is open.


----------



## 5alive30 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ems system failure would this show a code on scanner 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5alive30 (Mar 7, 2017)

EWS sorry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## kentonchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If original FA is stored in car, then dealer programming will work without issue.


I restored the original FA (without 6NS), and did not re-code HU_Entrynav. Checking with ISTA, the fault (B7F850) is still there. Have I missed something or do I need to FDL code the ECU anyway?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> I restored the original FA (without 6NS), and did not re-code HU_Entrynav. Checking with ISTA, the fault (B7F850) is still there. Have I missed something or do I need to FDL code the ECU anyway?


Unless you recode ECU, of course it is. But that does not mean dealer can't program it as is though.


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless you recode ECU, of course it is. But that does not mean dealer can't program it as is though.


sorry, what do you mean with "of course it is"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> sorry, what do you mean with "of course it is"?


If you did not recode the ECU, why would you expect anything different? Just changing FA by itself does nothing,


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you did not recode the ECU, why would you expect anything different? Just changing FA by itself does nothing,


OK, yes I get the point, but if I would recode the ECU I would loose the "Office" in the CID.

Just to clarify the correct/proper procedure for coding the 6NS in the first place. Your post http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7: is the basic guide.

From what I understand one should:

- Change the FA (by adding 6NS) but not saving the modified FA to the car (so that the BMW dealer can program the car)
- Code the corresponding HU (NBT or ENTRYNAV for F48)
- FDL code HU_NBT => MICROPHONE_NUMBER = wert_01, in order to avoid the fault (B7F850) when running diagnosis with ISTA.

Is that correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> OK, yes I get the point, but if I would recode the ECU I would loose the "Office" in the CID.
> 
> Just to clarify the correct/proper procedure for coding the 6NS in the first place. Your post http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7: is the basic guide.
> 
> ...


Yes, although FDL code HU_NBT => MICROPHONE_NUMBER isnt' even necessary. Just having the fault code in NBT that can only be seen in ISTA/D does not cause problems. The 2nd Mic only causes problems when 6NS in FA and Dealer try's to Program car.


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, although FDL code HU_NBT => MICROPHONE_NUMBER isnt' even necessary. Just having the fault code in NBT that can only be seen in ISTA/D does not cause problems. The 2nd Mic only causes problems when 6NS in FA and Dealer try's to Program car.


Thanks for your quick responses and clearing that out for me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoolPhil972 (Feb 14, 2017)

*6NS Option VO Coding : No email & calendar display on iDrive Screen*



shawnsheridan said:


> For EBT:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7
> 
> For C7 and 7E FSC Codes, PM sent.


Hello,

I VO Coded successfully the 6NS option in my car (BMW F46 218D build July 2015).
Everything seems to be OK except the followings : 
- I can see the "Office" on the main iDrive menu. When I click on it an try to display my email from my iPhone 6 (iOS 10.2.1) connected via Bluetooth and USB, I don't see anything.

- in the same way on the Office menu, When I click on it an try to display my calendar from my iPhone, I don't see anything.

I can see new SMS on the iDrive -> Office-> Messages but only via the iPhone's default SMS App. It doesn't work via Whatsapp messagging App.

In the bluetooh setting I activated the "Office" option.

Anyone can help me to fix this please ? Thanks in advance ! :dunno:

since I activated the 6NS option, when I push the voice command button there's a message from iDrive and HUD the c7 feature will be available soon : I suppose the C7 FSC code & certificate is necessary in order to get this feature available in my car ! that's will my next step. First for all I want to fix the issues mentioned previously in my present messgae. :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CoolPhil972 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I VO Coded successfully the 6NS option in my car (BMW F46 218D build July 2015).
> Everything seems to be OK except the followings :
> ...


I have no idea on your problem. I use Droid not iPhone.

Yes, you will need a C7 FSC Code for Voice Control.


----------



## ripnet (Mar 11, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You would need the dash control switch, vibrating steering wheel, and front ACC distance sensor.





gspiliot said:


> Ok, scratch LDW out, since the vibrating steering wheel is an expensive component. For ACC it is stated in the service manual that the F48 has no Distance Sensor and utilizes only the KAFAS camera module. There are also no dash control buttons since everything is being setup through iDrive. Since the breaking function and camera are already there I cannot see what else is missing...


Hopefully I didn't miss a later reply. Did you ever figure this out? I'd like to add ACC to my F48.


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello, I need help please, I replaced my kombi on X1 F48 everything works (limit info and NPI are ok) except speed limit assist!
I have 8TH and 5AV option in my car, to install the KOMBI I have added 6UP
sorry my English is bad


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

After flashing my kombi, speed limit works correctly. Thanks


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For EBT:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7
> 
> For C7 and 7E FSC Codes, PM sent.


Hello
How to code C7 FSC Code for Voice Control ?
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

douggie said:


> same here. Any other way?


pia_default_tippblinken


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> douggie said:
> 
> 
> > same here. Any other way?
> ...


Thanks Almaretto!


----------



## ilia_2s (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello friends. I have a some questions about coding new F60 2018.

Is it possible to code windows autoclose function when locking a car? Or only by long pressing a keyFOB?

There is a bit change in option names in FDL list between previous F56 and new F60 models.

Can you help me to find a blocks and option names for coding:
1) disable ASD (there is no HU_NBT block, but I have an ASD block, but no asd_sound_off option)
2) acoustical_lock_confirm
3) st_ecal_alive, st_ecall_timeout


----------



## ilia_2s (Mar 5, 2018)

-


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ilia_2s said:


> Hello friends. I have a some questions about coding new F60 2018.
> 
> Is it possible to code windows autoclose function when locking a car? Or only by long pressing a keyFOB?
> 
> ...


1. Code asd for f20
2. Active from factory.
3. Not sure of plan but there is ho-wort for some.


----------



## ilia_2s (Mar 5, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> 1. Code asd for f20
> 2. Active from factory.
> 3. Not sure of plan but there is ho-wort for some.


Hello, dear friend, thank you for an answer.
1. I know, that I need to code "Funktionen-baureihe/model range" to f20 or F21. But I have'not
this options in ASD block. I have a "model range" spoiler in CAF, but I do not know what option and value to set. See attach:









2. Not active from European market, and I don't know, how to set it.

3. I research and suppose that I need to code TELD for VA, is this right way?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ilia_2s said:


> Hello, dear friend, thank you for an answer.
> 1. I know, that I need to code "Funktionen-baureihe/model range" to f20 or F21. But I have'not
> this options in ASD block. I have a "model range" spoiler in CAF, but I do not know what option and value to set. See attach:
> 
> ...


1. Use launcher cheat codes.

2. Sorry, I assumed because of your location listed part of your profile. Do you have 302 alarm installed? Coding in function alone will not enable if you do not have hardware.

3. Yes.


----------



## theflint (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi, I am new to the forum and own a BMW 220d Gran Tourer xDrive (F46) for about a year now.

The car has the following SA (relevant SA):
- Luxury Line (7LE & 7S2)
- Navigation Plus (6UP) & 610(HUD) with iDrive Touch
- 5AV : Active guard with an installed KAFAS camera
- 3AG Rear Camera

I already FDL coded some basic stuff: rear view mirror when locking; 6NS, first VO coded and then deleted the VO code and did it FDL (I heard that FDL coding is not interfering with iDrive updates later on).

Everything is fine with this car except that I want to code my car in order to get the following additional features :

*8TH (Speed Limit Info) & 8TF (Active pedestrian protection) & 5AD (Lane departure warning)*; 
- FSC Codes are needed from what I understand, shawnsheridan pls PM
- Is there any specific Hardware needed for 8TF and / or 5AD?

*C7 : Voice Control associated with 6NS? Is it possible?* 
- FSC Codes are needed from what I understand, shawnsheridan pls PM

Will these options (if added via FSC) be VO coded or FDL - meaning, will they reset once the dealer updates iDrive?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theflint said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and own a BMW 220d Gran Tourer xDrive (F46) for about a year now.
> 
> The car has the following SA (relevant SA):
> - Luxury Line (7LE & 7S2)
> ...


8TH SLI needs 7E FSC Code. Voice Control needs C7 FSC Code. LDW can just be coded if you have KAAS, but you need dash switch to Toggle On/Off and Steering Wheel Vibrator. 8TF requires sensors in Front Bumper, not KAFAS Camera. These would be VO Coded. If FA is written to car though, dealer would program them as if they were factory options. PM sent.


----------



## theflint (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you shawnsheridan.

I wonder if acc can be setup? I understand that the switches on the steering wheel will be needed, but as ACC is part of driving assistant plus I guess it can not be VO coded, so FDL is the way to go. 
Has anyone managed to activate ACC?


----------



## theflint (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok, I would like to add 8TH now to my F46, I know where I can get the codes but would like to code it myself. Has anyone successfully coded 8TH to an F45 or F46?

From what I understand the main problem seems to be that these models don´t have a 8TH SA, so after adding the FSC, adding 8TH to SLAPA will not work?

Does anyone know how SLI can be coded?


----------



## AW128i (Feb 18, 2011)

theflint said:


> Thank you shawnsheridan.
> 
> I wonder if acc can be setup? I understand that the switches on the steering wheel will be needed, but as ACC is part of driving assistant plus I guess it can not be VO coded, so FDL is the way to go.
> Has anyone managed to activate ACC?


I'm very interested in this. With the LCI updates for the MINI's, the ACC has been eliminated from the Cooper models, despite the fact that they still come with the camera and high beam assist, and have added things like front collision warning, emergency braking, etc. So perhaps it's just a matter of obtaining the correct steering wheel controls and coding the car to add ACC??


----------



## sb2002 (May 11, 2018)

Sorry if this is a novice post, but I have a 2017 JCW F56 with the 6.5" screen, no nav and no PDC. Is anyone able to provide guidance on retrofitting (rear) PDC only? 

Thanks.


----------



## sb2002 (May 11, 2018)

Sorry if this is a novice post, but I have a 2017 JCW F56 with the 6.5" screen, no nav and no PDC. Is anyone able to provide guidance on retrofitting (rear) PDC only? 

Thanks.


----------



## JBunce (Jun 22, 2018)

[Post Duplicated]


----------



## mariogb (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi, i retrofited nbt in my f45 218d without navigation. I coded 609 instead of 650, add 3AG with rear camera and emulator. I have two problems, rear camera not found i see in the screen the controls of contrast, bright, etc but isn´t avalaible to push. I need to code something or i need a special emulator? Them i have a problem with the bluetooth, before i had connecteddrive in my car but now not found, how can i do to work? now the telephone number of bmw is of different country, how can i change?
Thanks


----------



## xtyou (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi 
I am waiting for my new F45 Luxury with Driving Assistant Plus (Option Code 5AT)
I would know if it is possible to code «*Steering and lane control assistant*»?

Thanks


----------



## rhiza888 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello everybody!

I want to make codings on the driving assistant (acc - adaptive cruise control).

my vehicle
mini cooper s F56
Year 2014

I have already increased the maximum speed in the sas control unit from 140 km / h to 180 km / h.

Now I want to reduce the starting distance and the distance to the vehicle in front.

how can I code the distances exactly?

Best regards


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Please take a look on this youtube viedeo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9woJLUrL7I

At time position 8:44 only for interesting, what kind of software uses this guy?

Regards


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Please take a look on this youtube video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9woJLUrL7I

At time position 8:44 only for interesting, what kind of software is this guy using?

Regards


----------



## Cothy (Sep 3, 2016)

theflint said:


> Ok, I would like to add 8TH now to my F46, I know where I can get the codes but would like to code it myself. Has anyone successfully coded 8TH to an F45 or F46?
> 
> From what I understand the main problem seems to be that these models don´t have a 8TH SA, so after adding the FSC, adding 8TH to SLAPA will not work?.
> 
> Does anyone know how SLI can be coded?


Yes. If you have the FSC (i got it from dealer) you can do it by Fdl coding. It works fine in my car.


----------



## Cothy (Sep 3, 2016)

I need the FSC 00BF Pedestrian Protection for a bmw F46. Can someone tell me where I can get it? Bmw dealer doesn***8217;t provide it because of safety reasons. Thanks


----------



## rhiza888 (Aug 3, 2018)

Activation Sport+ Mode no Automatic upshift. Question:
How can I prevent my automatic transmission from switching up automatically in manual mode?

I want to let the car drive into the limiter, without the automatic transmission automatically inserting the next higher gear.

Can it be coded? If yes how.
Would be super grateful for help.

Best regards


----------



## fatman14 (Aug 27, 2018)

Having previously followed a guide and coded an I3, I am about to get an F45, can I use the same software or do I need different for the F45?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fatman14 said:


> Having previously followed a guide and coded an I3, I am about to get an F45, can I use the same software or do I need different for the F45?


Same software.


----------



## fatman14 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks, is it as easy as connecting up and selecting F45 instead of I001 at launching the E-Sys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fatman14 said:


> Thanks, is it as easy as connecting up and selecting F45 instead of I001 at launching the E-Sys


E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F045
E-Sys Connection Target = F056


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Mates,

yesterday I tried to activate the traffic jam assist on a F56. I set LDM_STA_Einschraenkung to "keine Einschraenkung" and LDM_Stauassisten_vorhanden to "true", but I can`t activate it on the steering wheel, a message appears "traffic jam assist can not be activated.

Has anyone succesfully activated this feature on a F56, or could me send the SAS cafd File from F45 F46 or F54?

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## rhiza888 (Aug 3, 2018)

@utzeman i think Traffic Jam assist did Not work. But ACC Stop&Go could: 

DSC2: C_Funktion_AccStopAndGo_aktiv_I auf aktiv setzen

SAS: LDM_Fahrfunktion auf ACC_SnG ändern

SAS: eine kann Änderung für automatisches wieder losfahren 

LDM_Automatisches_Losfahren auf automatisches Losfahrensetzen


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

@rhiza888

Thanks for your reply.

I will check it and report. Thanks

Utzeman


----------



## fatman14 (Aug 27, 2018)

OK, tried coding my new F45. I have managed to connect up and successfully code the wing mirrors to close instantly on short lock press but have failed with the video.

I have activated the codecs and I believe have the speedlock properly set however can't seem to find how to select a video, it was obvious in an I3 but in this GUI, there is option to select the USB drive but no option to select a video file.

Does anyone have a full list of settings for the F45 to allow Video playback and VIM?


----------



## fatman14 (Aug 27, 2018)

As an update, I still haven't had any success.

According to the car dealership, I have the Business Navigation Plus as the professional is not available in the UK. I have the 225XE, 2 series active tourer (F45)

I have tried all the same video files that worked in my I3 (avi, mkv & ts) and also now tried a mp4 file which did get found in the browse files but plays audio only.

The I-Step is - F056-18-07-530 and I have tried the following

HU_ENTRYNAV
3000 ENT_VIDEO aktiv 
3000 ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT aktiv
3000 ENT_CODEC_OGG aktiv
3000 ENT_CODEC_XVID aktiv
3000 ENT_CODEC_VCD aktiv
3000 SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN FF -> also tried 1F
3000 SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX FF -> also tried 3F
3003 OGG_CODEC_ON_OFF aktiv
3003 API_USB_VIDEO first -> also tried both
3003 API_IPOD_VIDEO first
3003 API_USB_READ_WRITE aktiv

Can anyone suggest anything that I may have missed?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

fatman14 said:


> OK, tried coding my new F45. I have managed to connect up and successfully code the wing mirrors to close instantly on short lock press but have failed with the video.
> 
> I have activated the codecs and I beliewve have the speedlock properly set however can't seem to find how to select a video, it was obvious in an I3 but in this GUI, there is option to select the USB drive but no option to select a video file.
> 
> Does anyone have a full list of settings for the F45 to allow Video playback and VIM?


Hi. Professional Navigation is not available on these cars in any territory. You have option 6UP which is an upgrade to the base 6UN. Yours is called Navigation Plus and does not have an option to play DVDs and no amount of coding will help I***8217;m afraid but you do get the HUD!


----------



## fatman14 (Aug 27, 2018)

mrashton said:


> Hi. Professional Navigation is not available on these cars in any territory. You have option 6UP which is an upgrade to the base 6UN. Yours is called Navigation Plus and does not have an option to play DVDs and no amount of coding will help I'm afraid but you do get the HUD!


Will it play Video from USB with coding?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

No.


----------



## DaviesSmith (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello, everybody!

My car (mini F-series) have some issue into BMW serves then they updated my cars software. A lot of coding be changed to default.

i was coding my setting almost done. But have one item not work.

GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER ,i tried coding the value its didn't work, the item only "aktiv /Werte=01" "nicht_aktiv /Werte=00" "UNKNOW /Werte=03"

Its can be coding before i updated the software. (GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER=1E)

Any ideal ? thanks.


----------



## DaviesSmith (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello, everybody!

My car (mini F-series) have some issue into BMW serves then they updated my cars software. A lot of coding be changed to default.

i was coding my setting almost done. But have one item not work.

GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER ,i tried coding the value its didn't work, the item only "aktiv /Werte=01" "nicht_aktiv /Werte=00" "UNKNOW /Werte=03"

Its can be coding before i updated the software. (GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER=1E)

Any ideal ? thanks.


----------



## sambir (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a Mini Cooper S F55 from 2015 and retrofitted the oem backup camera on my car. Used the following wiring diagram:

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...pply-trsvc-all-round-vision-camera/1VnXhE6RKE

NBT: 21 23 24
Terminal: 9 22 13
Power: Fusebox F55 (tapped from existing pdc)
Ground: Trunk

All wiring from the trunk to the terminal and power except NBT I measured and it all works. I have 14.5v on the camera socket and 9 22 13 short circuited to see if they are connected and all works.

Now I should have ICAM2 visible on my ECU tree in Esys but it does not come. I added 3AG to my VO and coded it to all ECU's by mistake instead of all relevant ecu's. This should not affect anything though. So if i put the car in reverse I can see the camera options now but still have no picture.

Main issue according to the seller is that ICAM2 is not visible on the ECU tree. Should this be visible? Should I code something to make it visible? I think I am doing something wrong with the coding, since the wiring all seems to be fine. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sambir (Dec 27, 2018)

I seem to have used CAN2 instead of CAN3. But strangly there is no CAN3 connection at the trunk of my car. ETK shows the CAN3 terminal. So that means i need to pull the cables to the bdc in the front and connect it directly. But the seller says we need to use a terminal because of the resistance it provides. Connecting directly will not work he is saying...










So now i need a new can terminal to connect the camera on and this should be connected to the bdc... after that the camera ecu should be visible in ESYS.


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

I am in the same situation "no kan3" so I bought a terminal resistor as in the photo and the harness. I am still waiting for the delivery.


----------



## morozdim (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello
I have F46 and the same problem: 8TH. does not accept, code 126 accepts. Maybe someone solved this problem. I have no 8TD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morozdim said:


> Hello
> I have F46 and the same problem: 8TH. does not accept, code 126 accepts. Maybe someone solved this problem. I have no 8TD


Assuming you have SLI FSC Code Enabled, you have to make all FDL Code changes manually.


----------



## morozdim (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the answer
Can you tell me exactly what you need to encode (FDL)
Thank you so much
Dmitryi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morozdim said:


> Thanks for the answer
> Can you tell me exactly what you need to encode (FDL)
> Thank you so much
> Dmitryi


No, sorry. I have no guide for this.


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Hello everyone 

I have F46 m sport XDrive, I did LDW fdl coding by ESYS 

Parameter: 

FEM_BODY (CAFD_00000794_011_033_013) 3420 PfSarahMaster, 0E => SPURVERLASSENS_WARNUNG => aktiv = 01 (default: "nicht_aktiv = 00"; required, otherwise check control error "Front camera based assistance systems failed" - not really sure about the exact English wording, my car is German )

KAFAS2 (CAFD_00001148_000_021_002) 3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => SEND_MSG_345 => message_on_F020_F030_F025 = 01 (default: "message_off =00"; required, otherwise no warning signal will be sent to the steering wheel) 3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => SEND_MSG_327 => message_on = 01 (default: "message_off =00"; required, otherwise lane detection won't be displayed) 3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => TLC_ON_OFF => TLC_on_F020_F030_F025 = 01 (default: "TLC_off = 00"; required, otherwise the system will be inactive entirely) 3040 TLC_ACTUATOR_PARAM, 14 => ACTUATOR_ON_OFF => vib_warn_on_F20_F30_F25 = 01 (default: "all_others = 00"; required, otherwise vibration for camera based systems will be disabled at all)

KOMBI (CAFD_000009C8_006_000_031) 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 10 => TLC_VERBAUT => aktiv = 01 (default: "nicht_aktiv = 00"; required, otherwise the system won't be displayed in the KOMBI) 

KAFAS2 (CAFD_00001148_000_021_002) 3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => TLC_START_VERSION => 01 = UNKNOWN (default: "PIA_mode = 03"; required to engage the system permanently if switch not existent)

FEM_BODY (CAFD_00000794_011_033_013) 3003 ComAdapterNetworkDtc, 90 => ComAdapterPdu_327_ Status_Spurverlassenswarnsystem => aktiv = 01 (default: "nicht_aktiv = 00")

HU_NBT (CAFD_00000DED_003_009_015) 3001 EXBOX, 97 => LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING => aktiv = 01 (default: "nicht_aktiv = 00

KAFAS2 (CAFD_00001148_000_021_002) 3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => DISPLAY_VARIANT
This is by default set to "lanes_if_system_is_on,_arrows_side_dependant_on_ availability = 04

I have steering wheel vibration motor installed with control unit. 

The problem is ldw work for 10 seconds and goes off, ISTA+ fault code E07C15 in Kafas2 camera. 

Fault Code Description:

The receiving control unit logs the fault when an expected message from the transmitting control unit is not received.
These types of faults are usually caused by interference on the bus connection between the affected control units (physical link).

Fault Code Conditions:

General Conditions	Supply voltage between 9 and 16 volts.
Terminal Condition	Terminal 15
on

Terminal Condition: PWF status: Driving

Terminal Condition: PWF status: Residing

Driving Conditions	

Note: The designations of terminal status or PWF status apply according to the vehicle electrical system of the vehicle.

Fault Time Condition:

The fault code is entered after starting the control unit after a maximum of 10 seconds.
Service Plan

Run the "System analysis message missing" test module.In this test module, all "Message not present" fault code entries from all control units are analysed. This makes it possible to localise the fault to a specific area (most likely fault cause).In many cases, the faults only occur sporadically. To determine the precise fault cause, additional measurements based on the results of the analysis routine need to be carried out (voltage supply, short circuit, contact problems).

If it proves impossible to identify a clear and unambiguous fault cause and the fault pattern continues to appear repeatedly (repeat repairs), then it may be necessary to replace the related wiring, plug connections or the control unit.

Attention:
If the fault only appears sporadically (no repeat repair) and if no customer complaints concerning the problem have been received, then replacement of the related control unit is neither approved nor logical.

Note:
These faults usually appear in large numbers. If only a single fault related to a missing message has been entered and no problems related to the function of the control unit are present, then the fault can be ignored.

Does anyone have any idea how to solve this issue?

Thanks


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ak0707 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have F46 m sport XDrive, I did LDW fdl coding by ESYS
> 
> ...


Maybe you should check the wiring. Since you installed a new control unit, there may be a chance KCAN or LIN or whatever interface you connected may have wrong wiring.


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks Funkier

I didn***8217;t do wiring, I already got 12v power supply from back SZL 83*1B 9&11 pin and measure to 83*3B airbag connector 1&3 pin, LDW appeared in Kombi without steering vibration when I aktiv SEND_MSG_345 I got front camera error after 10 second 


Any idea?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ak0707 said:


> Thanks Funkier
> 
> I didn't do wiring, I already got 12v power supply from back SZL 83*1B 9&11 pin and measure to 83*3B airbag connector 1&3 pin, LDW appeared in Kombi without steering vibration when I aktiv SEND_MSG_345 I got front camera error after 10 second
> 
> Any idea?


How about an ilevel update?


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Sorry what is it ilevel update? I***8217;m not technical person sorry once again


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ak0707 said:


> Sorry what is it ilevel update? I'm not technical person sorry once again


https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=811347 on your own risk


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Funkier thanks 

I think f46 Kafas2> send_msg_345 instead of send_msg_18A and in ICM> Lenkrad_vibration instead of DSC_Body> 18A_Steuerung_vibration_lenkrad.

I just nicht-aktiv to send_msg_345
I don***8217;t have ICM and SZL modules 

But thanks for your help


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

I already have FCW from factory and INTELLIGENT SAFETY BUTTON both works. Today I successfully coded LDW in my F45 

SEND_MGS_345 do not active if you get error. In my case it has been replaced by SEND_MSG_18A

Start with Kombi module step by step

1- KOMBI:
TLC_VERBAUT > aktiv
ST_TLC_TIMEOUT > aktiv
ST_TLC_ALIVE > aktiv
ST_TLC_APPL > aktiv

2- HU_NBT: 
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING > aktiv

3- BDC_BODY: ( maybe different in FEM_BODY)
ComAdapterPdu_18A_Steurung_Vibration_Lenkrad > aktiv
ComAdapterPdu_327_Status_Spurverlassens_Spurverlassenswarnsystem > aktiv
PIA_DEFAULT_SPURVERLASSENS_WARNUNG > aktiv
SPURVERLASSENS_WARNUNG > aktiv
If you are installed steering wheel Control Unit with Vibration Actuator Motor then code:
LIN_VARIANTE_LRE > lre_tlc
LRE_VERBAUT > aktiv

4- KAFAS2:
TLC_START_VERSION --> Aktiv
TLC_ON_OFF --> aktiv 
SEND_MSG_327 --> aktiv
SEND_MSG_345 --> nicht_aktiv (if error)
DT_LNDT_SEND: messages_activated 
ACTUATOR_ON_OFF > aktiv
SEND_MSG_18A > aktiv
TLC_ON_OFF > aktiv
TLC_START_VERSION > aktiv

This fdl coding I did in BMW F46 and 100% works 


Malik


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ak0707 said:


> I already have FCW from factory and INTELLIGENT SAFETY BUTTON both works. Today I successfully coded LDW in my F45
> 
> SEND_MGS_345 do not active if you get error. In my case it has been replaced by SEND_MSG_18A
> 
> ...


Perfect guide! Thank you and congratulations on your new toy


----------



## fflex (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi All,

This is my first post and I need some emergency help. I tried to do some diagnostics on my F30 using ISTA+ 4.15 via ENET and must have accidentally started a software update which was aborted when I disconnected ENET. So now my ZGW (ZGM?) module is in a programming abort state and the car is semi-bricked. 

Can anyone please help me sort this out? I'm willing to pay but need this done this weekend as I'm leaving overseas Sunday night. I don't really have a power supply other than a 30AMP schumacher battery charger. Note I had no intention of doing any flashing or programming as I thought the ISTA+ was same as ISTA-D, which I understood was only for diagnostics.

UPDATE: sorry wrong forum!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fflex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I need some emergency help. I tried to do some diagnostics on my F30 using ISTA+ 4.15 via ENET and must have accidentally started a software update which was aborted when I disconnected ENET. So now my ZGW (ZGM?) module is in a programming abort state and the car is semi-bricked.
> 
> Can anyone please help me sort this out? I'm willing to pay but need this done this weekend as I'm leaving overseas Sunday night. I don't really have a power supply other than a 30AMP schumacher battery charger. Note I had no intention of doing any flashing or programming as I thought the ISTA+ was same as ISTA-D, which I understood was only for diagnostics.


Make sure car is not stuck in Transport Mode:

Connect to vehicle with E-Sys
Read FA
Activate FA
Read SVT
go to external applications
double click the transmitter
click the connect button
double click 31 01 0f 0c 00;setenergymodedefault.


----------



## fflex (Jun 8, 2019)

OK - thanks! I guess I need to install e-sys. Based on what I've read over the past few hours, seem like I need e-sys 3.27 (from https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244), buy a license from esys-x (http://esysx.com/product/esysx-lifetime-license/). From there,. I can use the PsdZ files already in included in ISTA+ (152 GB) via symbolic link. Is that correct?


----------



## fflex (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks like I may not need esys-x (bought, but waiting for license). Opened connection OK with e-sys 3.27 via ENET but could not read FA got error:

_com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Read FA failed! Possibly there is no FA stored in the VCM. [C060]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.requestFA(Psdz.java:1331)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.fa.FalLogic.readFa(FalLogic.java:89)...
<snip>
...at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)
Caused by: job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RDBI_FA returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR_


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ak0707 said:


> I already have FCW from factory and INTELLIGENT SAFETY BUTTON both works. Today I successfully coded LDW in my F45
> 
> SEND_MGS_345 do not active if you get error. In my case it has been replaced by SEND_MSG_18A
> 
> ...


Hello Malik,

I followed your guide but I can not get the LDW when the ignition on. It looks activated in safety menu but nothing in the Kombi and no errors either. Any ideas?


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Did you aktiv in kombi:
st_tlc_alive
st_tlc_appl
st_tlc_timeout
tlc_verbaut 

Do you own F46 ?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ak0707 said:


> Did you aktiv in kombi:
> st_tlc_alive
> st_tlc_appl
> st_tlc_timeout
> ...


Yes kombi is set to aktiv for the above 4. I have F54.


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Do you have switch for ldw, you said it's look activated in HU_entry how did you turn on


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

In Kafas: TLC_START_VERSION => 01 = UNKNOWN (default: "PIA_mode = 03"; required to engage the system permanently if switch not existent


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

funkier said:


> Yes kombi is set to aktiv for the above 4. I have F54.


Hi Sir

Did you successfully code LDW in F54 ??

F54 is Mini Clubman.


----------



## cucca76 (Jun 28, 2017)

*kafas error*

hi guys who can give me a hand, I retrofitted in my bmw x3 f25, of kafas2.
* I installed the vibrator in the steering inserted the keys and connected all the wiring as written in the TIS, I made all the various codings, but I get the error E07C15 in Kafas2.
I can't understand why
can someone solve the problem?
thank you


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

Hi cucca76

If you are installed steering wheel Control Unit with Vibration Actuator Motor then code: LIN_VARIANTE_LRE > lre_tlc LRE_VERBAUT > aktiv

Did you installed Control Uni for vibration motor only or with heated ?


----------



## cucca76 (Jun 28, 2017)

ak0707 said:


> Hi cucca76
> 
> If you are installed steering wheel Control Unit with Vibration Actuator Motor then code: LIN_VARIANTE_LRE > lre_tlc LRE_VERBAUT > aktiv
> 
> Did you installed Control Uni for vibration motor only or with heated ?


HELLO AK0707
I only installed the vibration, and the two codes configured it but it always gives me the error.
the module code is the following 9218381-02
I tried various encodings but nothing, I checked power supply and it's ok the only thing that comes to mind is that the module doesn't work. or are there other encodings to do? I connected the module to the lin11 as described in the tis.


----------



## rhiza888 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello, Need help to fix my Problem. 

Sport+ is activated and Works, but no signal in cluster/kombi, when Activated. 

I tried to FDL Code the Kombi like: FDS_Menue_Text/Signal1-4 to Menue_3

My Problem is, if i try to Code, there is no Option Menue_3. I only can change to Menue_10. 

The Button ***8222; Werte***8220; one line down Could be changed to everything i want. But i dont know the number of werte. 

Is there a way to fix my Problem?
HERE is a photo of my car shown in esys:


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

I had same issue when I aktiv Sent_msg_345 in Kafas2 so don***8217;t need to aktiv this entry instead of that Try this 

In Kafas2 SEND_MSG_A18 > aktiv

In BDC_BODY ComAdapterPdu_18A_Steurung_Vibration_Lenkrad > aktiv

If you have ICM module then code 
Vibration_Lenkrad > Aktiv


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

rhiza888 said:


> Hello, Need help to fix my Problem.
> 
> Sport+ is activated and Works, but no signal in cluster/kombi, when Activated.
> 
> ...


Try this

in NBT
eff_dyn_sport_cid 
eff_dyn_sport_unit
hud_sportanzeige_enable
hud_sportanzeige_fes_enable
hud_sportanzeige_ms_gasse_enable

In Kombi
hud_pia_m_sport
ki_pia_m_sport_digi_tacho
spa_sport_enale

I think these entires related to HUD and Kombi display


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

HELLO AK0707
I only installed the vibration, and the two codes configured it but it always gives me the error.
the module code is the following 9218381-02
I tried various encodings but nothing, I checked power supply and it's ok the only thing that comes to mind is that the module doesn't work. or are there other encodings to do? I connected the module to the lin11 as described in the tis.[/QUOTE]


ak0707 said:


> Hello cucca76
> 
> I had same issue when I aktiv Sent_msg_345 in Kafas2 so don't need to aktiv this entry instead of that Try this
> In Kafas2 SEND_MSG_A18 > aktiv
> ...


----------



## rhiza888 (Aug 3, 2018)

Looking / Searching for Can-High and Can-Low Signal for Can-Bus controlled Valve Exhaust. 

Hello,
i want to install a ***8222;HG-Motorsport Ego-X***8220; Valve Controlled Exhaust. 

To install the Controller i Need to know, where i can find the Can-High and Can-Low Signal in BDC??
I Need to know Pins and Cable-Colors. 
Anyone know the answer?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello,

Has anyone succeeded on the activation of camera based active cruise control?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello,

Has anyone succeeded on the activation of camera based active cruise control?


----------



## Damienf45 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello Shawn, or anyone who can help

I have an F45 with active guard and I want to activate SLI. Can you help regarding fsc code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Damienf45 said:


> Hello Shawn, or anyone who can help
> 
> I have an F45 with active guard and I want to activate SLI. Can you help regarding fsc code? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Damienf45 (Sep 11, 2019)

*Coding SLI on F45*

I managed to FDL code SLI (Speed limit information) to work on my BMW F45 (Active Tourer). I gained all my information and software from reading these open forums (thankyou everyone esp shawnsheridan and ak0707) and thought I could feed this little bit back ***8211; hope it helps someone...

What is needed?
An FSC code ***8211; this needs to be imported into the KAFAS2 ECU to enable the option. The FSC code is unique for the car VIN. The FSC code can be obtain through a few sources (BMW dealers, Tuners/ coding houses). PM me if your stuck for an FSC code.
The usual software ESYS, ESYS launcher, and ODB to Ethernet cable.
The car must have a KAFAS camera. I think the camera is standard equipment on all F45s as it is needed for Active Guard (Forward collision warning) which is shown in my brochure (UK Jan 2017) as standard on all trim levels.
I'm not sure if navigation is strictly needed as well, I know that SLI does use a GPS location and maps to determine speed limit in addition to road signs detected by camera (my car has navigation plus).

Why FDL (instead of VO code)?
SLI on its own (without Driving Assistant) cannot be VO coded on the F45. Normally there is a distinct option code for SLI on BMW (8TH), but unfortunately this is not the case for the F45. On the F45 SLI comes only as part of driving assistant (5AS). I assume if you try to VO code all of 5AS without all of the hardware required you will have some issues (to be honest, I never tried).

What do you get?
Current speed limit as detected by camera reading signs, or by GPS location and maps, shown in the instrument cluster and also shown on the HUD (If a HUD is installed). Options in the idrive setting to turn the displays on and off. I believe you also get 'no overtaking restriction shown' in both places as well, but I have not managed to test this yet (hav'nt found the right road yet).

How to import the FSC code?
I used the information posted here (quite easy really):
https://cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=29432

What FDL code changes do you need?
I obtained this list by a mixture of: using NCD / CAFD What if tool (on option 5AS); ESYS code verification (with option 5AS); and a bit of educated guess; and a bit of trial and error.
Im not sure if all of these are needed, but they are what I coded with no adverse effects...
On the KAFAS 2 ECU:
<<< CAFD_00001148.caf.000_029_006 (Kafas2) >>>
Kafas2 > SLI_CODING 3010 > NPI_ON_OFF = F056
Kafas2 > SLI_CODING 3010 > SLI_ON_OFF = F056
On the KOMBI ECU:
<<< CAFD_000009C8.caf.006_004_021 (KOMBI L7_MID) >>>
KOMBI L7_MID > Anzeige_Konfiguration 3000 > SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > RCOG_TRSG_APPL = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > ANZEIGE_NPI = aktiv (Note: I think NPI stands for no passing information)
KOMBI L7_MID > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > HUD_NPI_ENABLE = aktiv (Note: only needed if HUD fitted)
KOMBI L7_MID > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > HUD_SLI_ENABLE = aktiv (Note: only needed if HUD fitted)
KOMBI L7_MID > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > TSM_ENABLE = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID > PIA_Einheiten 3008 > HUD_PIA_NPI = aktiv (Note: only needed if HUD fitted)
KOMBI L7_MID > PIA_Einheiten 3008 > HUD_PIA_SLI = aktiv (Note: only needed if HUD fitted)
KOMBI L7_MID > PIA_Einheiten 3008 > KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv (Note: This was already aktiv for me)
On the Head Unit ECU:
<<< CAFD_00000DED.caf.003_015_037 (HU_NBT) >>>HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv

If anyone can help... one of the FDL settings above mentions TSM and some of the comments in the CAFD files suggests TSM is an alternative to SLI. Does anybody know what TSM might be?

As said above, I hope this helps somebody...


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello,

I am trying to code SLI on my car F46,
but seems without unique code FSC it not gonna be work;
Please see the progress of how I did it in pictures and what I get right now:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/uGqmcSsJi7ZU6BsE7

Maybe anyone can help with FSC code or any other guide!

P.S.

As well I am getting an error when I am trying to modify VO and attach to it 8TH
https://photos.app.goo.gl/QrGfRNj42uUXp6Yo6


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

German80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to code SLI on my car F46,
> but seems without unique code FSC it not gonna be work;
> ...


It's not clear to me. Do you have SLI FSC Code or not?

If 8TH is not valid for a chassis, SLI must be FDL Coded.

And you should enable your PM function too:

"German80 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Strange seems: Enabled Private Messaging

No I don't have SLI FSC Codes.
I just done coding thru e-sys. 
To enable some settings according list I found in this forum.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

German80 said:


> Strange seems: Enabled Private Messaging
> 
> No I don't have SLI FSC Codes.
> I just done coding thru e-sys.
> To enable some settings according list I found in this forum.


You cannot code SLI without 7E SLI FSC Code.

And you PM is still disabled.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi all. I have added hardware and coded 5AR (Traffic jam assist) and 5AT (ACC) in my F48. ACC mostly works but 5AR come up with error. I have the correct steering wheel and switches but not sure if the wiring for heater, vibration and touch sensors need to be seen for TJA to work. I also haven't fitted the ABS HIGH DSC so working with the BASIS version which could also be a factor. Ant pointers?


Hello.

I read somewhere that it is necessary to calibrate the handle sensor with "ISTA/D".


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Takabo said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I have added hardware and coded 5AR (Traffic jam assist) and 5AT (ACC) in my F48. ACC mostly works but 5AR come up with error. I have the correct steering wheel and switches but not sure if the wiring for heater, vibration and touch sensors need to be seen for TJA to work. I also haven't fitted the ABS HIGH DSC so working with the BASIS version which could also be a factor. Ant pointers?
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I've check wiring and coding but can't figure out what's not working. I'll measure some volts tomorrow. I'm not sure if SZL needs coding like other FXX cars. I didn't see it in the ECU list in E-sys. Thoughts?


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

F48 steering wheel coding - anyone know which modules to code for steering wheel? I have added heating, LDW and TJA (part of ACC upgtade) to mine but ISTA says Linbus slave module missing. Wiring is in steering wheel and looms, fuses are there but no function. Anything I should look at or code (VO coded DSC2, nbt, kombi, sas, bdc)? On TIS it shows 2 Linbus connections to BDC and my loom on has one. They are linked inside BDC and are the same signal name. Would BMW really wire up all except for one line? Would linking the Linbus at the steering wheel connector be a fix? Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi forum. I'm trying to get heating/vibration/touch working on my F48. Steering wheel and SZL plus I have the heater button - all are correct and wiring except for 1 Linbus signal is there and has volts. I have coded 248, 5AR, 5AS, 5DF (removed 544). I don't get heating/vibration/touch but I do have ACC, LDW and the heater activation shows up o. KOMBI dash display and light glows. TIS info wiring show 2 separate Linbus signals to BDC but linked in BDC. If I link 11 and 12 on A83*1B on SZL would that work or do I have to run a wire to the BDC? Also do I need to separately code SZL or steering wheel control module? It's driving me nuts not being able to figure it out!! ISTA says missing Linbus slave module.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi all. I have added hardware and coded 5AR (Traffic jam assist) and 5AT (ACC) in my F48. ACC mostly works but 5AR come up with error. I have the correct steering wheel and switches but not sure if the wiring for heater, vibration and touch sensors need to be seen for TJA to work. I also haven't fitted the ABS HIGH DSC so working with the BASIS version which could also be a factor. Ant pointers?


Hello Mfkirk,

Can you kindly let us know how you activated ACC without DSC HIGH? I also want to achieve this. Do you already have SAS unit?


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

funkier said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I have added hardware and coded 5AR (Traffic jam assist) and 5AT (ACC) in my F48. ACC mostly works but 5AR come up with error. I have the correct steering wheel and switches but not sure if the wiring for heater, vibration and touch sensors need to be seen for TJA to work. I also haven't fitted the ABS HIGH DSC so working with the BASIS version which could also be a factor. Ant pointers?
> ...


Hi. I have SAS as that is required plus correct steering wheel switches and SZL for HBA (parts of 5AT) Once fitted and wires up all it needed was VO coding of 5AT/5DF (removing 5AS and 544 if you have it). ACC works but you do get a error message when first starting ignition. This can be closed and goes away by itself and doesn't affect function. I think error could be due to either DSC or lack of Linbus for 5AR that I also have coded. I will test this later. See how you get on.


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a 2019 F55 with JCW tune and I just successfully retrofitted ACC. Added 541 and deleted 544 in FA. I needed 2 new front wheel abs wheel sensors and 2 rear abs wheel sensors. Look in realoem for part numbers. Also had to get a SAS module (out of a countryman ). Don't have the steeering wheel yet but coded it to so it's default is on when you activate cruise control. And the default setting is the farthest distance. So far works from what I can see. All parts cost me about 350 dollars. And no errors when first starting car and no errors when running Ista


----------



## Wisper0 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi,

I started coding for SLI in F45, following the instructions of Damienf45 in this forum (please note that I am a rookie in coding).
Unlike Damienf45 I don't have 5AS neither HUD, and I have KOMBI BASIC instead of KOMBI L7_MID

I have the 7E FSC code but I haven't installed it yet.

Previously I tried to prepare the FDL codes at home but I have problems, the following necessary codes in KOMBI do not exist (or I do not see them):

KOMBI L7_MID> ERM_Konfiguration 3004> RCOG_TRSG_APPL = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID> ERM_Konfiguration 3004> RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID> FZG_Ausstattung 3003> ANZEIGE_NPI = aktiv
KOMBI L7_MID> FZG_Ausstattung 3003> TSM_ENABLE = aktiv

As I have BASIC KOMBI ... are other parameters to be coded in place of these?
I am using Pdz lite use, is that correct?

Is it possible that these codes appear updating the firmware of the KOMBI ECU? (If so, is there any guide to get it?)

Can I directly add the 5AS VO coding? (If so, which ECUs are affected and must be coded to VO?)

Please tell me your ideas

Thank in advance


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Wisper0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started coding for SLI in F45, following the instructions of Damienf45 in this forum (please note that I am a rookie in coding).
> Unlike Damienf45 I don't have 5AS neither HUD, and I have KOMBI BASIC instead of KOMBI L7_MID
> ...


Hello,

If you use "NCD / CAFD Tool 0.5.2", you can simulate which module 5AS changes.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244

P.S.
My idea is to set the reverse of 8TD (Decodierung Speed Limit Info) simulation.


----------



## Chemacrema (Nov 30, 2019)

I would just like to enable xm radio. Please someone help. 56087 last 5 of vin


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've check wiring and coding but can't figure out what's not working. I'll measure some volts tomorrow. I'm not sure if SZL needs coding like other FXX cars. I didn't see it in the ECU list in E-sys. Thoughts?


Are the following pages helpful?

https://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=875827&page=6#119


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Takabo said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback. I've check wiring and coding but can't figure out what's not working. I'll measure some volts tomorrow. I'm not sure if SZL needs coding like other FXX cars. I didn't see it in the ECU list in E-sys. Thoughts?
> ...


Thanks Takabo. I solved the problem. The SZL I had was from F46 and switches are fine but the coil assembly didn't have volts getting through to the control module. Swapped for the original one fitted to my F48 and all working. I now have fully functioning 5AR 5AT and heated wheel even with BASIS DSC fitted. I wonder what the other brake pedal sensir is used for on THE HIGH DSC pump? Any clues? I get no errors.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Mfkirk said:


> Thanks Takabo. I solved the problem. The SZL I had was from F46 and switches are fine but the coil assembly didn't have volts getting through to the control module. Swapped for the original one fitted to my F48 and all working. I now have fully functioning 5AR 5AT and heated wheel even with BASIS DSC fitted. I wonder what the other brake pedal sensir is used for on THE HIGH DSC pump? Any clues? I get no errors.


Thank you Mfkirk.. It is a fabulous work that you made ACC with Basis DSC. I ordered my SAS and will try that on my F54 too.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

funkier said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Takabo. I solved the problem. The SZL I had was from F46 and switches are fine but the coil assembly didn't have volts getting through to the control module. Swapped for the original one fitted to my F48 and all working. I now have fully functioning 5AR 5AT and heated wheel even with BASIS DSC fitted. I wonder what the other brake pedal sensir is used for on THE HIGH DSC pump? Any clues? I get no errors.
> ...


I'd still like to know or find out why ABS HIGH pump is specified in realoem. The extra brake pedal sensor must be used for something. Anybody out there know? I'm also wiring up dimming rear view mirror and wondering if I can use power from sunroof or if it does need feeding back to fuse box on separate 5A line. Lots of trim needs to be removed if it does unless there's any easy way to run wires from rear view mirror to fuse box? Any pointers forums? Thanks.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Mfkirk said:


> I'd still like to know or find out why ABS HIGH pump is specified in realoem. The extra brake pedal sensor must be used for something. Anybody out there know? I'm also wiring up dimming rear view mirror and wondering if I can use power from sunroof or if it does need feeding back to fuse box on separate 5A line. Lots of trim needs to be removed if it does unless there's any easy way to run wires from rear view mirror to fuse box? Any pointers forums? Thanks.


Hello,

I am doing the same retrofit of dimming mirror. I have read for F30 that people were able to do that by splicing into rain sensor cables. Rain sensor also uses a power, a ground and a LIN wire. Therefore I will splice from rain sensor. Were you able to find 10pin female connector for the mirror?


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

funkier said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd still like to know or find out why ABS HIGH pump is specified in realoem. The extra brake pedal sensor must be used for something. Anybody out there know? I'm also wiring up dimming rear view mirror and wondering if I can use power from sunroof or if it does need feeding back to fuse box on separate 5A line. Lots of trim needs to be removed if it does unless there's any easy way to run wires from rear view mirror to fuse box? Any pointers forums? Thanks.
> ...


Hi. 10 pin connector is already with the mirror on mine. I've been looking rain sensor for Linbus but a bit worried about extra loading on fuse if taking power from it as well. Sun roof power is also an option. I have a friendly garage to get advice from.


----------



## Wisper0 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello, 
I made the next FDL coding for SLI (opposite to 8TD):
<<< CAFD_00001148.caf.000_029_006 (Kafas2) >>>
> SLI_CODING 3010 > NPI_ON_OFF = F045
> SLI_CODING 3010 > SLI_ON_OFF = F045
<<< CAFD_000009C8.caf.006_004_021 (KOMBI L7_MID) >>>
Anzeige_Konfiguration 3000 > SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
PIA_Einheiten 3008 > KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv 
FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > LDM_ISA_ENABLE = AKTIV
<<< CAFD_00000DED.caf.003_015_037 (HU_NBT) >>>
EXBOX 3001 > AUTOLIMITER = AKTIV

I installed too the 7E FSC code with following log:
ID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus ACCEPTED
FSCCertStatus not available

Now, in NBT I have a activation box for showing SLI. but the checkbox status is "disanable" and it can not change to "enable"

Please, what can I do?

In addition I have another diferent problem, the connection with the car is unestable. After few minutes (2 o 3 minutes) the connection fail without any message or alarm from esys.
When the connection fail the reconnection by VIN is not possible (ZWG not available message)
The only solution that I find is reniciate the PC net card.  
Please, somebody know this problem or have a best solution?

But the kombi don´t shown nothing (not red circle, not changes)


----------



## Wisper0 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello, 
I made the next FDL coding for SLI (opposite to 8TD):
<<< CAFD_00001148.caf.000_029_006 (Kafas2) >>>
> SLI_CODING 3010 > NPI_ON_OFF = F045
> SLI_CODING 3010 > SLI_ON_OFF = F045
<<< CAFD_000009C8.caf.006_004_021 (KOMBI L7_MID) >>>
Anzeige_Konfiguration 3000 > SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
PIA_Einheiten 3008 > KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv 
FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > LDM_ISA_ENABLE = AKTIV
<<< CAFD_00000DED.caf.003_015_037 (HU_NBT) >>>
EXBOX 3001 > AUTOLIMITER = AKTIV

I installed too the 7E FSC code with following log:
ID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus ACCEPTED
FSCCertStatus not available

Now, in NBT I have a activation box for showing SLI. but the checkbox status is "disanable" and it can not change to "enable"

Please, what can I do?

In addition I have another diferent problem, the connection with the car is unestable. After few minutes (2 o 3 minutes) the connection fail without any message or alarm from esys.
When the connection fail the reconnection by VIN is not possible (ZWG not available message)
The only solution that I find is reniciate the PC net card. 
Please, somebody know this problem or have a best solution?

But the kombi don´t shown nothing (not red circle, not changes)


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Wisper0 said:


> Hello,
> I made the next FDL coding for SLI (opposite to 8TD):
> &#8230;
> <<< CAFD_00000DED.caf.003_015_037 (HU_NBT) >>>
> EXBOX 3001 > AUTOLIMITER = AKTIV


Hello.
Are the following settings sufficient?

HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv

Let's start with the checkbox problem.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Traffic Jam Assist (5AR & Quidzel HOD Emulator)

Hello.

"Quidzel HOD Emulator" was imported from the United States, "5AR" was added to "FA", and "VO coding" was done. And we realized "Traffic Jam Assist" without touching the steering wheel.

My "F39" had optional "5AT" and "5DF", so implementation was easy.

https://youtu.be/Np6vBTo3WwU


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

rad-t said:


> I think SAS module is on its place - my mini got collision warning, cruise control with brake intervention.


That's what I had. 544 (cruise with brake intervention) gets replaced with 541 (ACC). Flex ray to BDC from sas. S-can from sas to Kafas. Open flexray via tool32.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dekota28 said:


> ACC requires SAS module and kafas. Yes you can code it. I would vo code it but I suppose it's possible to fdl code.
> 
> Shawn how do I get FSC for sli?


PM sent.


----------



## jimmybmwx1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi forum. I have finished adding quite a few bits to my F48 (5AR, 5AT, 6NW, dimming mirrors, pedestrian alert etc). Everything works but I have one error left in head unit on ISTA. Refuses to go even with reset unit, clearing fault memory and reverting head unit to base as per VO. Error code is B7F8E4 with "DIAGCODE : D6510_HU_000000_90_901. ISTA test plan not helpful nor description. Driving me nuts. Anyone out there have any pointers or can tell me what the DIAGCODE means. Stumped!!! Thanks.


Hi Mfkirk,

How do you deal with the code, since i also have ACC but without DSC high.
currently i can't let TJA work, that always shows can't operate in non-highway.

appreciate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi forum. I have finished adding quite a few bits to my F48 (5AR, 5AT, 6NW, dimming mirrors, pedestrian alert etc). Everything works but I have one error left in head unit on ISTA. Refuses to go even with reset unit, clearing fault memory and reverting head unit to base as per VO. Error code is B7F8E4 with "DIAGCODE : D6510_HU_000000_90_901. ISTA test plan not helpful nor description. Driving me nuts. Anyone out there have any pointers or can tell me what the DIAGCODE means. Stumped!!! Thanks.


B7F8E4 = Debug Recording mode was Activated.

Use Tool32 to to deactivate it:

NBTEVO.prg - STEUERN_ROUTINE - ARG;TRACE;STR;deactivate and delete


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi forum. I have finished adding quite a few bits to my F48 (5AR, 5AT, 6NW, dimming mirrors, pedestrian alert etc). Everything works but I have one error left in head unit on ISTA. Refuses to go even with reset unit, clearing fault memory and reverting head unit to base as per VO. Error code is B7F8E4 with "DIAGCODE : D6510_HU_000000_90_901. ISTA test plan not helpful nor description. Driving me nuts. Anyone out there have any pointers or can tell me what the DIAGCODE means. Stumped!!! Thanks.
> ...


Hi Shawn. Tried that and no luck. Tool32 error of "ERTOR_ECU_REQUEST_OUT_OF_RSNGE". Error code still there in head unit. Maybe HU-B has different address ranges or NBT instead of NBTEVO?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Takabo said:


> Hi funkier,
> 
> When I read the German comment on the BDC_BODY light part with "NCD / CAFD Tool", it was written that function 09 is left cornering light and function 0A is right cornering light.
> 
> ...


Hello Takabo,

Your help is appreciated, however, I coded these on top of F30 codes but still did not work.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

funkier said:


> Hello Takabo,
> 
> Your help is appreciated, however, I coded these on top of F30 codes but still did not work.


I understood. sad(T_T)
By the way, is the headlight switch set to Auto?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Takabo said:


> I understood. sad(T_T)
> By the way, is the headlight switch set to Auto?


Yes I tried every position of the switch


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> shawnsheridan said:
> 
> 
> > Mfkirk said:
> ...


Is it worth refreshing headunit? Seems a lot of hassle to turn off a debug "feature". Any other thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > shawnsheridan said:
> ...


Should have said re-flash headunit!


----------



## Shorty1102 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi everybody, I***8217;m new in this forum. I have e-sys and need FSC for SLI. Shawn can you help? Thanks Shorty from Berlin


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi forum. Does anyone know how to remove fault code B7F8E4 from entrynav headunit (HU-B)? I've tried the usual tools32 and esys routes but it won't go away. Seems a debug/recording mode is running and I want to turn it off. I don't want to reflash Headunit if I can avoid it!! Thanks.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

funkier said:


> Yes I tried every position of the switch


Hi funkier,

My car is F39. . .
It was made with information on the net.

Convert fog lights to cornering lights.
BDC_BODY> 3062 LceLampMapping1, C3>
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_OUTPUT = nsw_l = 0B (default: off = 00)
OPTIONS (nsw_l = 0B, fl_l = 07, off = 00)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_FUNCTION = abbiegelicht_l = 09 (default)
OPTIONS (abbiegelicht_l = 09, cornering left)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_PRIORITY = priority_1 = 01 (default)
OPTIONS (priority_1 = 01)

BDC_BODY> 3062 LceLampMapping1, C3>
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_OUTPUT = nsw_r = 0C (default: off = 00)
OPTIONS (nsw_r = 0C, fl_r = 08, off = 00)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_FUNCTION = abbiegelicht_r = 0A (default)
OPTIONS (abbiegelicht_r = 0A, cornering right)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_PRIORITY = priority_1 = 01 (default)
OPTIONS (priority_1 = 01)

BDC_BODY> 3066 LceTmsCoding1, FC
KL_ENABLE_LI = KL_Ein = 01 (default: KL_Aus = 00)
OPTIONS (KL_Aus = 00, KL_Ein = 01)
KL_ENABLE_RE = KL_Ein = 01 (default: KL_Aus = 00)
OPTIONS (KL_Aus = 00, KL_Ein = 01)

BDC_BODY> 3073 LaMaster1, FC>
C_BLC_ENA = F015_enable = 01 (default)
OPTIONS (F015_disable = 00, F015_enable = 01)
C_CLC_ENA = F015_enable = 01 (default)
OPTIONS (F015_disable = 00, F015_enable = 01)

Since my F39 fog light is LED, the following FDL items need to be added.
(This is what I analyzed.)
add to--------------------------------------------------------
BDC_BODY> 3062 LceLampMapping1, C3>
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_PWM_1 = 100% = 64 (default: 13.0V = 82)
OPTIONS (12.4V = 7C, 12.8V = 80, 13.0V = 82, 13.2V = 84, 13.4V = 86, 13.7V = 89, 100% = 64)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_FIXED_PWM = fixed = 01 (default: pwm = 00)
OPTIONS (pwm = 00, fixed = 01)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_DIMMED = not_active = 00 (default: active = 01)
OPTIONS (not_active = 00, active = 01)

BDC_BODY> 3062 LceLampMapping1, C3>
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_PWM_1 = 100% = 64 (default: 13.0V = 82)
OPTIONS (12.4V = 7C, 12.8V = 80, 13.0V = 82, 13.2V = 84, 13.4V = 86, 13.7V = 89, 100% = 64)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_FIXED_PWM = fixed = 01 (default: pwm = 00)
OPTIONS (pwm = 00, fixed = 01)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_DIMMED = not_active = 00 (default: active = 01)
OPTIONS (not_active = 00, active = 01)
------------------------------------------------------------

This allows you to use both the cornering light function and the fog light.

The fog light works as a cornering light with the headlight switch in the AUTO position.

1. When the left and right turn signals.
2. When turning the handle left and right.
3. When backing in reverse gear (both left and right lights).


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi forum. Does anyone know how to remove fault code B7F8E4 from entrynav headunit (HU-B)? I've tried the usual tools32 and esys routes but it won't go away. Seems a debug/recording mode is running and I want to turn it off. I don't want to reflash Headunit if I can avoid it!! Thanks.


Connect to your car using ista+. After starting vehicle test, memory fault should show internal recording started. Calculate test plan and execute ABL general headunit issues. Follow steps under error internal recording started. It will turn it off once you finish following the directions.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Takabo said:


> Hi funkier,
> 
> My car is F39. . .
> It was made with information on the net.
> ...


Thank you very much. I will try that today.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

dekota28 said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi forum. Does anyone know how to remove fault code B7F8E4 from entrynav headunit (HU-B)? I've tried the usual tools32 and esys routes but it won't go away. Seems a debug/recording mode is running and I want to turn it off. I don't want to reflash Headunit if I can avoid it!! Thanks.
> ...


Hi dakota28. Already tried that many times. Internal recording remains activated. Anything else you can think of?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello,

Did anyone try to add navigation arrows on the small central display (small instrument clusterish screen on Kombi)?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

dekota28 said:


> I have a 2019 F55 with JCW tune and I just successfully retrofitted ACC. Added 541 and deleted 544 in FA. I needed 2 new front wheel abs wheel sensors and 2 rear abs wheel sensors. Look in realoem for part numbers. Also had to get a SAS module (out of a countryman ). Don't have the steeering wheel yet but coded it to so it's default is on when you activate cruise control. And the default setting is the farthest distance. So far works from what I can see. All parts cost me about 350 dollars. And no errors when first starting car and no errors when running Ista


Hello Dekota28,

My SAS unit has just arrived and I did the cabling, activated port via tool32 and I can see SAS, I did full VO coding with 541. But I lost Frontend Collision Warning. ACC does not work either. I was wondering if you terminated any of the CAN or Flexray buses or did you connect pin 22 and pin 21 to pin 30 and pin 29 on A258*8B, respectively?

btw I did not change the brake sensor yet.


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

Hi Sir

Yes, you need to connect pin 22 to pin 30 and pin 21 to pin 29 for Flexray terminated.









And also check A56 Kafas ecu for CAN terminations.


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

You need to use two or 32 to initialize flexray 3. SAS module is on flexray 3. At 56 mini brand has four flexray channels where as most of BMWs have 8 flexray channels. 

Run status_flexray_pfad 

It’ll tell you which channels are on (ein). 

Run steuren_flexray_pfad. 

0xXX;0x00(1)

Flexray channel you want to turn on or off;flexray channel off(on)

Make sure you initialize in order if you see your drivetrain drop out and have errors. Channel 00

Chanel 01 is airbags and chassis. 

Channel 02 is your driver assistant functions 

Channel 03 is sas and optional functions

Pm me if you need help. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

@maaii is correct. Double check your flexray terminations. But there’s one more key thing you need to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedrot84 (Feb 3, 2020)

Takabo said:


> Hi funkier,
> 
> My car is F39. . .
> It was made with information on the net.
> ...


hello to all

does this work on F56 with fog led?

thank you


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

pedrot84 said:


> hello to all
> 
> does this work on F56 with fog led?
> 
> thank you


I tried with F54 and did not work. But you can also try.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

maaii said:


> Hi Sir
> 
> Yes, you need to connect pin 22 to pin 30 and pin 21 to pin 29 for Flexray terminated.
> 
> ...


When I did this, I got Engine Error. So I removed immediately.

I played around a bit and here is how I made it to work.

Already added 541 and removed 544 and VO coded BDC, Kombi, SAS, DSC2, HU_NBT, KAFAS2.

I could make it work when I also added 5AS and removed 5AV, and VO coded Kombi, DSC, KAFAS2, SAS.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

dekota28 said:


> You need to use two or 32 to initialize flexray 3. SAS module is on flexray 3. At 56 mini brand has four flexray channels where as most of BMWs have 8 flexray channels.
> 
> Run status_flexray_pfad
> 
> ...


For F54, SAS was on port 2. I did not have a problem about that. I made it work with enabling 5AS features on KAFAS, Kombi, DSC2 and SAS.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> dekota28 said:
> 
> 
> > Mfkirk said:
> ...


Hi, and any other thoughts about how to get HU-B out of debug mode? Still stuck with same error code. Doesn't matter what I VO code it with. Hmm.


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

Use tool32 and run _uds_dev.prg

Execute command job_steuern_internaltrace

See if that does it. 









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

Hi Sir

What's error ? Do you use ISTA to see error code ?



funkier said:


> When I did this, I got Engine Error. So I removed immediately.
> 
> I played around a bit and here is how I made it to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2///Mrat (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi Guys ...sorry am new on Bimmerfest ...just saying Hi from Singapore am running a 2 series F45 216d


----------



## ovideatza (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a F45 218d without autodimming interior mirror.
I've retrofited the mirror using wires from the rain sensor, like I've found on the net about F20/F30.
It is working.
But when I scan for errors I have something like "unexpected LIN...", car does not know that it has this mirror.

I would like to code it. I've found only about F30 this:



> Without VO;
> 
> FEM_BODY;
> FEM_01 > PfInternalMirror 3120 > ISP_EC = aktiv
> ...


I expect FEM_BODY to be BCD_BODY on F45. The rest is correct if I try without VO?


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

dekota28 said:


> Use tool32 and run _uds_dev.prg
> 
> Execute command job_steuern_internaltrace
> 
> ...


Thanks dekota28. I'll try that today and let you know if it works.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> dekota28 said:
> 
> 
> > Use tool32 and run _uds_dev.prg
> ...


Hi dekota28. I don't have that command in my version of Ediabas I.e. not in Tools32. Do you have a link to a different version? Thanks.


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > dekota28 said:
> ...


Or maybe just the _uds_dev.prg files (+ bin/ini?) that I can put in my ECU folder. Thanks.


----------



## pedrot84 (Feb 3, 2020)

funkier said:


> I tried with F54 and did not work. But you can also try.


Hello,

Did you made the full code, normal + led code?

I also have a "problem", I have homing lights when open the car, but when I close it they Don't stay on (i've put 20s)

I Will use bimmer to change the values

Thanka


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

ovideatza said:


> I have a F45 218d without autodimming interior mirror.
> I've retrofited the mirror using wires from the rain sensor, like I've found on the net about F20/F30.
> It is working.
> But when I scan for errors I have something like "unexpected LIN...", car does not know that it has this mirror.
> ...


Yes the rest is correct. It is just that vehicle order does not know you have that thing attached. It happens also if, for instance, you retrofit pedal shifters with only FDL coding.


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

pedrot84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you made the full code, normal + led code?
> 
> ...


As ssaid earlier, I tried everything


----------



## 2///Mrat (Feb 5, 2020)

*wondering if he ment this*

is it fog lights on when turning?


----------



## pedrot84 (Feb 3, 2020)

2///Mrat said:


> is it fog lights on when turning?


Hello, they are off


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello,

Did anyone try to code ACC into Stop and Go?


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Mfkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Mfkirk said:
> ...


Hi Dekota28. Tried the routine and no luck. Do I need to put in any data to disable TRACE data running? I still have the yellow box on ISTA for the headunit (HU_ENTRYNAV). Anything else I can try?


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

Can you show me your family memory from ista?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

pedrot84 said:


> hello to all
> 
> does this work on F56 with fog led?
> 
> thank you


Hi pedrot84,

The cornering light is working in the Japanese specification MINI F56. The F56 is also LED fog.


----------



## pedrot84 (Feb 3, 2020)

Takabo said:


> pedrot84 said:
> 
> 
> > hello to all
> ...


Hi, how did he manage to do it?

Thanks


----------



## Mfkirk (Mar 25, 2019)

dekota28 said:


> Can you show me your family memory from ista?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Hi dekota28 and see attached:

































SAS error is because I have higher speed and all road FDL for TJA. Other error is server error on speed limit detection.

Other error is HU-B trace still running (I think). There is a routine in ISTA that puts head unit back in factory condition but I don't know what that would do different from putting in factory VO.

Hopefully you may have some other ideas!


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

pedrot84 said:


> Hi, how did he manage to do it?
> 
> Thanks


His F56 is also an LED fog, so it has the same cornering light settings as my F39. Check out all the #433 FDL items. By the way, the default setting is different between F56 and F39.


----------



## pedrot84 (Feb 3, 2020)

Takabo said:


> pedrot84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, how did he manage to do it?
> ...


Just tried and no leds on when turning


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello,

Can anyone help with coding LED headlight? Car F46

Add value to FA>> 5A4 LED Headlights With Expanded Content.

Done some changes in BDC_BODY:

Low/dipped beam
FEM > 3061 > AL_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060 > AL_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060> AL_R_IS_LED: activ FEM > 
3060 > AL_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060 > AL_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060 > AL_L_IS_LED: activ

High/full beam
FEM > 3060 > FL_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM >
3060 > FL_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060> FL_R_IS_LED: activ FEM >
3060 > FL_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060 > FL_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG: nicht_activ FEM > 
3060 > FL_L_IS_LED: activ

I just connect wiring to the car, start ignition light themself I didn't turn on
As I am afraid to burn them. 

Read SVT, and I have a new block FLE but without CAFD value.

Can anyone guide for next steps?


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

Click on FLE ECU. Click on detect for caf. Click the appropriate file by closest production date of your car. 

Press ok. Right click on the new CAF file and right-click code FDL. 

Don't click code 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks, I will try tomorrow on connected to car as on backup files this option is not active / detect CAF for SWE is greyed


----------



## dekota28 (Aug 24, 2019)

German80 said:


> Thanks, I will try tomorrow on connected to car as on backup files this option is not active / detect CAF for SWE is greyed


Yes you have to be connected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi,

I retrofitted Traffic Jam Assist at F39.
(#400)

At that time, I thought 5AT was essential. . .

My friend F45 is a 5AS equipped car that is not a 5AT.
We recently implemented a 5DF retrofit. Today we are retrofitting Traffic Jam Assist (5AR & Quidzel HOD Emulator).

5AR (Quidzel HOD Emulator) can operate on a car equipped with 5AS + 5DF.

https://youtu.be/ceYTR-WuI20

P.S.
"5AS + 5DF" is almost the same as 5AT.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Is this normal?


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

I am trying to detect CAFD value for FLE, but CAF for SWE is greyed, the button is unavailable. 

Using E-Sys 3.27.1 E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.1.155 psdzdata version 4.19.21 

Car f46


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

German80 said:


> I am trying to detect CAFD value for FLE, but CAF for SWE is greyed, the button is unavailable.
> 
> Using E-Sys 3.27.1 E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.1.155 psdzdata version 4.19.21
> 
> Car f46


Right now is active after i updated to E-Sys 3.30.0


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Can anyone help with error to code FLE? 
Car F46 I am retrofitting halogen to LED lights


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

German80 said:


> Can anyone help with error to code FLE?
> 
> Car F46 I am retrofitting halogen to LED lights


Incorrect vin.


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Incorrect vin.


I will try to make second FA file with VIN from wich this LED light came from
and then code FLE.

Because I don't know how to change FLE directly.

Comfort Mode => FSC => Check FSC Status
dosen't show me FLE modul


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Well buddy, what fsc has to do with them?


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Well buddy, what fsc has to do with them?


Well from SC => Check FSC Status >> I can see some modules and their VIN.
I was thinking where should be and FLE.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Try fsc extended, writedatabyidentifierVIN. Diag address 46


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Try fsc extended, writedatabyidentifierVIN. Diag address 46


I Add led lights to FA

and coded BDC_Body for led.

The only trouble I have right now with FLE.

I connected headlight but keeping them turned off.

Can I Try to turn on right now?.

Or it's better to get done job with FLE, and then to try?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Code them with your VO.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

pedrot84 said:


> Just tried and no leds on when turning


Hi pedrot84,

Try this.

MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_OUTPUT = Werte_03 (tfl_l)
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_OUTPUT = Werte_04 (tfl_r)

This part may be different between F39 and F56.


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Code them with your VO.


Yes, I did this.

Then I connected wiring lights, but not turn on them. DRL is not lightning on ignition on?

FLE appeared but without CAFD values?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

German80 said:


> Yes, I did this.
> 
> Then I connected wiring lights, but not turn on them. DRL is not lightning on ignition on?
> 
> FLE appeared but without CAFD values?


If process failed
Then
Go back post 476
Else
No idea


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Takabo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I retrofitted Traffic Jam Assist at F39.
> (#400)
> ...


Do you think this would also work on Mini F54?


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

funkier said:


> Do you think this would also work on Mini F54?


It can be operated with BMW (F48, F39, F45, F46, F15, i3) equipped with 5AT (or 5AS + 5DF retrofit), and I think it does not work with MINI.
( I think 5AR (Traffic Jam Assist) option doesn't exist in MINI. )

P.S.
Cornering lights still not solved?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Takabo said:


> It can be operated with BMW (F48, F39, F45, F46, F15, i3) equipped with 5AT (or 5AS + 5DF retrofit), and I think it does not work with MINI.
> ( I think 5AR (Traffic Jam Assist) option doesn't exist in MINI. )
> 
> P.S.
> Cornering lights still not solved?


Cornering lights still not solved. I gave up on that already.

How about stop and go type of ACC in Mini? Do you have experience on that?


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

funkier said:


> Cornering lights still not solved. I gave up on that already.
> 
> How about stop and go type of ACC in Mini? Do you have experience on that?


I have no experience with MINI ACC (541?). My F39 ACC is 5DF (Active Cruise Ctrl + stop & go Funct.).

I am fiddled with the following settings.

ACC maximum speed: 140 -> 180 km/h
SAS> 3000 FAS, FC> LDM_Wunschgeschw_ACC_max_kmh = wert180 (24) (default: Wert140 (1C))
OPTIONS (wert130 = 1A, wert180 = 24, Wert140 = 1C)

ACC & DCC minimum speed: 30 -> 5 km/h
SAS> 3000 FAS, FC> LDM_Wunschgeschw_min_kmh = 05 (default: wert30 (1E))
OPTIONS (wert30 = 1E)

P.S.
Cornering light has been PM since the other day. Are you not reading it? I think we can solve it.


----------



## deep9779 (Feb 9, 2020)

HELP !!!

I drive a G30 5 series In India. And few months back I had purchased Apple car play from an online website and installed it. 

Now yesterday my car went to the dealership and they tried to update the software or something. They were successfully able to update everything except the navigation and the dealership told me they since I had purchased the car play from a 3 party seller that the navigation software has been currupted and not working now on my car. Navigation is not getting activated on my car at all... can you please help how to get back my navigation ...


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

At last, I finish my retrofit halogen to Led Light test connection and coding on F46.

Only left to install everything nicely. )


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

German80 said:


> At last, I finish my retrofit halogen to Led Light test connection and coding on F46.
> 
> Only left to install everything nicely. )


Nice work ***x1f44d; my F46 come with LED headlights factory fitted


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to retrofit a HUD to my mini.

I do not want to rip apart all of the dash but instead cut from above with a master.

For those with dash-cutting experience or ones who replaced a HUD: Do you think I can fit the HUD through an opening slightly larger than the original but still smaller than the plastic bracket so that the cut is still hidden by the plastic bracket?

For everyone: What do you think about cutting the dash from top, without ripping apart anything?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to retrofit a HUD to my mini.

I do not want to rip apart all of the dash but instead cut from above with a master.

For those with dash-cutting experience or ones who replaced a HUD: Do you think I can fit the HUD through an opening slightly larger than the original but still smaller than the plastic bracket so that the cut is still hidden by the plastic bracket?

For everyone: What do you think about cutting the dash from top, without ripping apart anything?


----------



## Massi (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all,

i'm approaching to the coding world. I've an F20 on i successfully code some cheat but now i'd like to code something more on my father's F45 2014 218i AT.

Especially he asck me for voice control that I understood that require a FSC code to get proper coded.

Can anyone provide me an FSC code?

a part of this i've to add the 6NS code in FA

1) Just Add 6NS to FA and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV

2) You will not get Voice Control without an FSC Code, but you can still code EBT.

3) No. Just add 6NS to FA, Save FA, Load FA in Coding Module, Activate FA, and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV. -> where i've to insert and activate the FSC code?

Thaks

Massimo


----------



## Massi (Feb 27, 2020)

***


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Massi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i'm approaching to the coding world. I've an F20 on i successfully code some cheat but now i'd like to code something more on my father's F45 2014 218i AT.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need a C7 Voice Control FSC Code. PM sent.


----------



## Charkatak (Mar 28, 2020)

*About coding sport auto transmission to F55*

Hi all!

My vehicle is 2016 MINI Cooper S F55 with regular steering wheel(no paddle shifters) and auto transmission

I came to this thread to find what exactly needs to be coded in E-Sys to get 2TB Sport Transmission, launch control and possibly enable paddle shifters in case I decide to add them in the future.

I downloaded E-Sys 3.27.1, Launcher Pro 2.8... and PSDzData lite v4.21... - will this be compatible with what I want to do? I have never used this software before.

Thanks!


----------



## Charkatak (Mar 28, 2020)

On MINI COOPER S F55, does anyone know exactly which items get coded with the addition of 2TB option?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Charkatak said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My vehicle is 2016 MINI Cooper S F55 with regular steering wheel(no paddle shifters) and auto transmission
> 
> ...





Charkatak said:


> On MINI COOPER S F55, does anyone know exactly which items get coded with the addition of 2TB option?


You do not need to be asking same thing in multiple places:

https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?p=26006974#post26006974


----------



## ak0707 (May 10, 2019)

ovi2 said:


> Hello, I want to activate HBA on my F48 wit LED (5A4) option
> But now I have the Problem, that I can't add the FA Code 5AC
> 
> If I "calculate the FP" I get an Error
> ...


Try HBA FDL coding because Some VO does not work in F46


----------



## Charkatak (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey guys! Anyone with recent (2016+) USA F56 MINI COOPER JCW can check few settings that are shown either with E-Sys or Bimmercode app? I am looking for info on ASD(Active Sound Design) module would like to know the following settings under "Model Range", Power Class, Engine and Country Variant. Here is an example of EU variant of JCW's ASD

Image: https://imgur.com/a/LhT8kEW


----------



## bill57p9 (May 3, 2006)

<Deleted>
For some reason every time I post, it posts twice...


----------



## bill57p9 (May 3, 2006)

Does anyone have experience of coding (or whatever it would be called) a "hwInstall"?
I have added a BODY2_CAN bus to my F46 to support an ICAM (I don't have LED headlights which would be the only other thing on that bus.)
I have VO coded 3AG however I can see (from an oscilloscope) that BODY2_CAN bus isn't coming up: I can see the ICAM sending some pulses but that's it.
From the KISdb I have identified that I need to add HWAP_00000F3E_255_255_255 to the BDC_GW.
I used SVT editor to add the HWAP to a real SVT, created a TAL which definitely has the hwInstall step and executed the TAL (just the hwInstall step because I don't have a need to update my I-level).
The logs say that it has worked, but it hasn't: If I Read (ECU) then the HWAP isn't shown.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gerry1978 (Aug 30, 2020)

.


----------



## shadowant (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi,
Is there a way to delete error in ISTA: B7F87D - Component initialization not started? Retrofitted NBT EVO to F48.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowant said:


> Hi,
> Is there a way to delete error in ISTA: B7F87D - Component initialization not started? Retrofitted NBT EVO to F48.


Need it Initialize Head Unit with ISTA. But, if EVO VIN is mismatched to car VIN, it will trigger it will Component Protection and then become B7F87D HU-H: Theft protection initialization not started, in which case you will need a 170 FSC Code.


----------



## shadowant (Aug 28, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Need it Initialize Head Unit with ISTA. But, if EVO VIN is mismatched to car VIN, it will trigger it will Component Protection and then become B7F87D HU-H: Theft protection initialization not started, in which case you will need a 170 FSC Code.


Thank you very much Shawn! Fortunately I flashed EVO with my VIN and load FSCs and all is working good and no errors.


----------



## hgeyer (Apr 5, 2005)

Takabo said:


> I have no experience with MINI ACC (541?). My F39 ACC is 5DF (Active Cruise Ctrl + stop & go Funct.).
> 
> I am fiddled with the following settings.
> 
> ...


What software did you use to change the ACC max speed setting? BimmerCode has disabled the Expert Mode setting for the ACC (SAS) module. Thanks.


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

hgeyer said:


> What software did you use to change the ACC max speed setting? BimmerCode has disabled the Expert Mode setting for the ACC (SAS) module. Thanks.


Hello. I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 and Launcher PRO 2.8.2 on Windows 10.


----------



## shadowant (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi!
Does anybody knows - is it possible to code TMC instead RTTI on NBT EVO?


----------



## shadowant (Aug 28, 2019)

@shawnsheridan , Hello, do you know any OEM method to activate rtti on retrofitted nbt evo? Except connecteddrive portal (no rtti for my vin there)...


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Found solution for 200$ to get CarPlay and Connected Drive subscription life time ;o),
On entrynav2 without attached wi-fi antenna ;o)


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

German80 said:


> Found solution for 200$ to get CarPlay and Connected Drive subscription life time ;o),
> On entrynav2 without attached wi-fi antenna ;o)
> View attachment 1015930


I sent a PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

German80 said:


> Found solution for 200$ to get CarPlay and Connected Drive subscription life time ;o),
> On entrynav2 without attached wi-fi antenna ;o)


Chinese Provisioning Hack. It's lifetime until car gets Provisioned.


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Chinese Provisioning Hack. It's lifetime until car gets Provisioned.


Dealer not always examine cars, they only do for what you are paying them.


----------



## Massi (Feb 27, 2020)

German80 said:


> Found solution for 200$ to get CarPlay and Connected Drive subscription life time ;o),
> On entrynav2 without attached wi-fi antenna ;o)


Wo wo wo , how it works?


----------



## shadowant (Aug 28, 2019)

CarPlay successfully works on entrynav2 without WLAN antenna - WLAN_DIAGNOSE = nicht_activ.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowant said:


> CarPlay successfully works on entrynav2 without WLAN antenna - WLAN_DIAGNOSE = nicht_activ.


WLAN antenna not needed, but WLAN port / function is a must.


----------



## andrewsng (Dec 3, 2019)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi all. I have added hardware and coded 5AR (Traffic jam assist) and 5AT (ACC) in my F48. ACC mostly works but 5AR come up with error. I have the correct steering wheel and switches but not sure if the wiring for heater, vibration and touch sensors need to be seen for TJA to work. I also haven't fitted the ABS HIGH DSC so working with the BASIS version which could also be a factor. Ant pointers?


Hi Mate ...I'm on a F46 2016 MY ...could I ask you what parts etc need to do the retrofit ?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

I finished ACC stop and go this project on my Mini F54.









Retrofitting 5AS Driving Assistant and Adaptive Cruise...


Can you confirm what I need... KAFAS was installed as standard, so I don't think I need a specific FLA camera. I have the stalk for headlight assist. I have the buttons for Adaptive Cruise Control. But I'm now seeing that I might also need an SAS module! Can anyone confirm? Also, if I'm...




www.minif56.com


----------



## andrewsng (Dec 3, 2019)

maaii said:


> I finished ACC stop and go this project on my Mini F54.
> 
> https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/sh...2&postcount=97


Hi mate thanks for the reply I tried going to the page but got this :


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

Sorry









Retrofitting 5AS Driving Assistant and Adaptive Cruise...


Can you confirm what I need... KAFAS was installed as standard, so I don't think I need a specific FLA camera. I have the stalk for headlight assist. I have the buttons for Adaptive Cruise Control. But I'm now seeing that I might also need an SAS module! Can anyone confirm? Also, if I'm...




www.minif56.com





Here


----------



## andrewsng (Dec 3, 2019)

maaii said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much brother - do you have more detials available or a step by step ? Sorry I'm new to all this - only know that I'd love to have the ACC for my f46 is the SAS the only part I need ? What about steering controller buttons


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

SAS ecu is a important part which you need. steering controller buttons is an option part. You can set the distance in SAS ecu.


----------



## andrewsng (Dec 3, 2019)

maaii said:


> SAS ecu is a important part which you need. steering controller buttons is an option part. You can set the distance in SAS ecu.


Ahhhh I see - where do I wire it to ? Sorry real noob here


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

I think you need to study it on newtis.info.


----------



## andrewsng (Dec 3, 2019)

maaii said:


> I think you need to study it on newtis.info.


Ok thanks mate


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

If somebody need FSC code for SLI and Route Map can write me PM I can help


----------



## Kadaf45 (Dec 25, 2020)

German80 said:


> At last, I finish my retrofit halogen to Led Light test connection and coding on F46.
> 
> Only left to install everything nicely. )


good work. can you tell me more about the halogen wiring is the same or things to change ?, and which line to code?


----------



## Pummiethedog (Oct 29, 2020)

I want to code the SLI for my BMW F46. How can I get a FSC?


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Pummiethedog said:


> I want to code the SLI for my BMW F46. How can I get a FSC?


PM send


----------



## Maxi_z (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello 

On the MINI F56 I would like to know if with some diagnostic software is possible to reset or recalibrate the EPS electric power steering angle and sensors

Thanks


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

Use BMW ISTA


----------



## jimmybmwx1 (Jan 20, 2020)

so in EntryNav2 is possible to get carplay work?


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

Sure. buy oem fsc from bmw asap.

this guy use fsc to open carply in Taiwan.



https://m.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=607&t=5934444


----------



## Maxi_z (Jan 28, 2021)

Would it please be possible to have an update or a list of what is required to be able to make coding or software updates on a Mini F56 ( cables, programs to buy or find etc? )

Is it then possible to find online eventual software updates or for that you still have to go to the dealer?


----------



## Steve_M_Sport (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi everyone, first post here as just bought a 2021 F54 Clubman Cooper S - is it possible to code the rear barn doors to close by pressing the button on the remote control ? If so how do I do it ? I have the Bimmercode app and have used Expert mode on my F31 Touring so not a novice.

aslo what are the codes for getting the frontfog lights to turn on with the welcome lights when I unlock the car ?

cheers for any help.


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

is it possible to code the rear barn doors to close by pressing the button on the remote control ? 
---> not possible

what are the codes for getting the frontfog lights to turn on with the welcome lights 

Use "expert mode" in BDC change two items as below
--->MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_R_PART_OF = 0x40
MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_L_PART_OF = 0x40

0x40 = soft on/off 0x80 = hard on/off


----------



## Steve_M_Sport (Mar 3, 2021)

maaii said:


> is it possible to code the rear barn doors to close by pressing the button on the remote control ?
> ---> not possible
> 
> what are the codes for getting the frontfog lights to turn on with the welcome lights
> ...


Thank you - I will give this a try later


----------



## Steve_M_Sport (Mar 3, 2021)

Steve_M_Sport said:


> Thank you - I will give this a try later


UPDATE

The front fog lights only come on with the Welcome Lights if the light switch is set to headlights. On the 0 automatic light setting the fog lights don't light up.

I coded the TPMS to display pressure & temp but this doesn't work and the pressures have to be reset every time the car is started #annoying . I have coded it back to tyre pressure only.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Whats is FDL coding for cruise control


----------



## Miguekun (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi,
I have coded SLI in my F46 some months ago, bought an FSC code and was working for months.
After a campaing for check egr the dealer updated the software to ilevel 21/03.
The FSC was not there but I was able to cert again and now when read FSCs is there, so is ok.
I made all steps again but I can’t get the BC button to show it, not even the —- —- , is simply not in the loop. Its activated on iDrive but no way.
I tried 2 or 3 times to do everything again without luck.
Any advice on what to try?

this is what I did months ago and what I was trying now:








F45/F46/F48/F55/F56 Coding Thread


Do you have switch for ldw, you said it's look activated in HU_entry how did you turn on




www.bimmerfest.com





Thanks


----------



## Kadaf45 (Dec 25, 2020)

German80 said:


> At last, I finish my retrofit halogen to Led Light test connection and coding on F46.
> 
> Only left to install everything nicely. )


hi, just a question do you already have a camera or xdrive on your car? apparently the can3 is not always present without these options


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

hello
If I change my cluster, I have to inject new CAFD, how to know which one to choose? There are too many options?


----------



## Bojaninho (Sep 30, 2021)

German80 said:


> At last, I finish my retrofit halogen to Led Light test connection and coding on F46.
> 
> Only left to install everything nicely. )


Hey man, can you tell me is there any repinning or adding wires that need to be done? I’ve just bought full-LED headlights for my F48, and planing to install them instead of the halogen ones. You should totally make a tutorial or make a detailed post with step-by-step instructions. There are many of us trying to figure out the same issue.

Thank you man!


----------



## sab1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hello everyone, Im from Germany. I need your help. I need a code for cruise control, I exchanged the multifunction button on the steering wheel, I am only missing the code


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

mekatu said:


> *DIY Guide - Retrofitting cruise control on F45/F46*
> 
> Finally solved my problem and completed cruise control coding. Knowing that information on F45 and F46 is limited on the web I have prepared a DIY Guide for those who want to install the dynamic cruise control on their F45/F46.
> Here is the link:
> Dropbox - Error


5 years later, I know, but can you upload this document again please?


----------



## sb2002 (May 11, 2018)

Al-turbo said:


> 5 years later, I know, but can you upload this document again please?


Is this what you're looking for? DIY Guide: How to retrofit Dynamic Cruise Control with braking on your BMW F45/F46 (No need to remove airbag or disconnect your car battery!!!)


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

sb2002 said:


> Is this what you're looking for? DIY Guide: How to retrofit Dynamic Cruise Control with braking on your BMW F45/F46 (No need to remove airbag or disconnect your car battery!!!)


Thanks very much, exactly what I was looking for.
I already have the normal cruise control but would like the adaptive cruise control: is it sufficient to just add the steering wheel additional 2 switches and code the VO?


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi
I have this problem with F45 BMW 2 series ''secure vehicle with parking brake''






Is there any coding to stop checking this spiral


----------



## Fily (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi

I don't know if my rear camera is damaged (3AG)

I have seen TRSVC in ISTA+ , what is the name of ecu in e-sys svt , PMA2?

Because I bought a camera module (same part number) that has already been used, I want to reset it

Help ,Any suggestions for reset

F46,
I-Stap F056-15-11-503



Thanks


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

ICAM2 is your camera module, If you install a new or second hand part, remember to inject cafd and vo code ICAM2.


----------



## Fily (Oct 23, 2021)

maaii said:


> ICAM2 is your camera module, If you install a new or second hand part, remember to inject cafd and vo code ICAM2.
> View attachment 1047421


Hi Maaii

Thanks for your reply !

I`m simulated from the last saved file (VO & SVT)

I have a question, inject cafd to ICAM2(use detect CAF and select the same I-step shipment)

The ICAM2 tree is all black

When I click HW-IDs from SVTactual the ICAM2 tree folder have red/blue 

I don't know where the difference

Or did I understand the operation incorrectly?


----------



## Rasto464 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi.
I have F45, 2016 year with LED headlights. Is possible to activate HBA?
Or HBA is available only for LCI?
Thanks.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Fily said:


> Hi Maaii
> 
> Thanks for your reply !
> 
> ...


You can see difference in svt-editor.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

juantg93 said:


> You can see difference in svt-editor.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Example









Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fily (Oct 23, 2021)

juantg93 said:


> Example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi juantg93

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

Question: I am using Bimmercode for my F45 and it seems (in expert mode) comparable with FDL coding by E-sys. But a lot more user friendly! I know in Bimmercode you cannot do VO coding, but are the FDL coding options indeed the same?


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

gspiliot said:


> Ok, scratch LDW out, since the vibrating steering wheel is an expensive component. For ACC it is stated in the service manual that the F48 has no Distance Sensor and utilizes only the KAFAS camera module. There are also no dash control buttons since everything is being setup through iDrive. Since the breaking function and camera are already there I cannot see what else is missing...


I want to do the same thing: did you manage to get 5DF working?


----------



## Rasto464 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi. Can anyone advise on the BMW F45?
When the HOD unit is installed in the steering wheel, can there also be a vibration motor?
The F45 has a vibration motor with Driving Assistant 5AS. HOD is used with the 5AR - Traffic jam assistant function, that is part of 5AT - Driving Assistant Plus. However, 5AS is also part of 5AT.
I bought the steering wheel of a 5AT car, but it doesn't have a vibration motor. Now, when comparing the parts catalog, 5AS is excluded with 5AR. Does the F45 with 5AT warn of lane departure other than by vibrating the steering wheel?
I planned to activate 5AS first and later after adding other hardware activate 5AT.


----------



## Rasto464 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rasto464 said:


> Hi.
> I have F45, 2016 year with LED headlights. Is possible to activate HBA?
> Or HBA is available only for LCI?
> Thanks.


I'll answer myself. The HBA can be activated, but only works as an automatic high beam on / off, because the 5A4 LED headlights do not allow horizontal movement.


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

milennyc said:


> Hi
> I have this problem with F45 BMW 2 series ''secure vehicle with parking brake''
> 
> 
> ...


I did this repair myself, took about 3 hours. Used a new Aliexpress spring. No coding required.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Al-turbo said:


> Question: I am using Bimmercode for my F45 and it seems (in expert mode) comparable with FDL coding by E-sys. But a lot more user friendly! I know in Bimmercode you cannot do VO coding, but are the FDL coding options indeed the same?


Yes. Fdl coding in esys or bimmercode is the same. In bimmercode is more easy. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Moycmika (9 mo ago)

hello to all, I need help, I would like to deactivate the low beam during the welcome light, any idea? and I activated the corner light on my F54 which works very well but I would like a hard and not a soft ignition. thank you so much


----------



## ilnur792004 (7 mo ago)

dekota28 said:


> @maaii is correct. Double check your flexray terminations. But there’s one more key thing you need to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello. I retrofitted the f45 with a SAS unit. Connected the wires. 
Using tool32, I activated the flex ray port. Immediately showed errors on security systems. 
Through the e-sis, I encoded the SAS block. 
When I connect ista and try to initialize the flex ray bus, the port closes. 
I was told that I must first encode all the blocks and then use tooll 32, but while the port is closed, I do not see the SAS block and cannot encode it. Please share your experience, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Masheroff (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi Folks!
Anybody knows resistor value for the TJA button in the F45 steering wheel or maybe have photo of PCB? Instead of buying new buttons for the steering wheel I want to reuse LIM button by changing the resistor.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Moycmika said:


> hello to all, I need help, I would like to deactivate the low beam during the welcome light, any idea? and I activated the corner light on my F54 which works very well but I would like a hard and not a soft ignition. thank you so much


You use bimmercode or esys?

With bimmercode you have a option in fem module. Normal mode.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi, I installed a F30 steering wheel in my F45 (fits perfectly) with vibro-motor and heating, and the associated ECU unit. Plus heating button. I added 248 to Salapa, uploaded the new FA to the car and coded BDC_body, HU_entrynav, Kombi and IHKA3. Vibro for LDW works fine, but heating does not, also no LED on the switch or message on the dash. Perhaps I forgot to code another ECU for steering wheel heating?


----------



## sambir (Dec 27, 2018)

Al-turbo said:


> Hi, I installed a F30 steering wheel in my F45 (fits perfectly) with vibro-motor and heating, and the associated ECU unit. Plus heating button. I added 248 to Salapa, uploaded the new FA to the car and coded BDC_body, HU_entrynav, Kombi and IHKA3. Vibro for LDW works fine, but heating does not, also no LED on the switch or message on the dash. Perhaps I forgot to code another ECU for steering wheel heating?


Did you check the wiring? Sometimes its not prewired and you have to pull new power wires from the bdc


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

sambir said:


> Did you check the wiring? Sometimes its not prewired and you have to pull new power wires from the bdc


Thanks, will check.


----------



## Masheroff (Mar 12, 2021)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi. I have SAS as that is required plus correct steering wheel switches and SZL for HBA (parts of 5AT) Once fitted and wires up all it needed was VO coding of 5AT/5DF (removing 5AS and 544 if you have it). ACC works but you do get a error message when first starting ignition. This can be closed and goes away by itself and doesn't affect function. I think error could be due to either DSC or lack of Linbus for 5AR that I also have coded. I will test this later. See how you get on.


Hi!
Did you figure out that causes such an error on start?
I retrofitted TJA on F45 '16 (SAS + DSC BASIS) ACC works perfectly but I always get an error you mentioned.


----------



## F54naotio (6 mo ago)

Bought an f54 7E and removed the 8TD and SLI was successful but no NPI is shown. help.


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

Update of my successful VO-coding in my F45-2016:
1) *5AS: Driving Assistant = 5AC + 5AD + 8TH*. This required another SZL with High Beam Assist button (5AC), a FSC code to activate Speed Limit Info (8TH), and a F30 steering wheel with vibrator for Lane Departure Warning (5AD).
2) *248: Heated Steering Wheel* (LHZ). This required the F30 steering wheel to have heating, and a button. The button should be 61319201736, as the pre-14 button 61319267365 is different inside and doesn't work.
For both LDW and LHZ to work, the F30 steering wheel must have controller 61319218379 inside.
That's it for now, thanks forum for your support.
Albert

PS my original F45 steering wheel (with cruise buttons) incl airbag and stalk unit are for sale...


----------



## F54naotio (6 mo ago)

I have a 2021 f54, has anyone been able to turn on the union jack taillights when braking? can you give me the code


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

Does anybody know if one can code F48 2016 to have DRL option in iDrive so that can be turned on or off if so desired?


----------



## drpop79 (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, i bought f46 few months ago and I want to start with some coding. I saw some videos and for now i am mostly interested in SLI activation. The vehicle itself has KAMAS and collision warning active so i need help to activate SLI


----------



## Rasto464 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi.
To activate SLI, you need to buy the FSC code AppID 126 (7E). You can find people who offer it here on the forum, or use google.
Then you have to insert the FSC code into KAFAS using the E-sys software. The next step will be the FDL coding of the SLI function in the control units.

Another option is to also purchase the FSC code AppID 191 (BF) - Pedestrian Detection and use the VO coding of the 5AS function. In addition to SLI, you also get Pedestrian Detection, High Beam Assistant HBA (requires SZL replacement) and Lane departure warning (requires steering wheel with vibration motor).

All more detailed information can be found on the forum.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

drpop79 said:


> Hi everyone, i bought f46 few months ago and I want to start with some coding. I saw some videos and for now i am mostly interested in SLI activation. The vehicle itself has KAMAS and collision warning active so i need help to activate SLI


i can assist you with cerificate if want


----------



## drpop79 (4 mo ago)

mekatu said:


> *DIY Guide - Retrofitting cruise control on F45/F46*
> 
> Finally solved my problem and completed cruise control coding. Knowing that information on F45 and F46 is limited on the web I have prepared a DIY Guide for those who want to install the dynamic cruise control on their F45/F46.
> Here is the link:
> Dropbox - Error


HI i just found your post but i can not open dropbox lin so can you please send it to me 
Thanks


----------



## Wolfstein (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Would not like to open a new thread
I recently had the steering wheel heater retrofitted in my F48 LCI (switch + trim).

Had to find despite 5AT, 5AR, 5DF that behind the steering wheel brace would be space for a motor, but there is none.

Would it be possible to retrofit this motor & Coding ? (possibly from the F30) ?


----------



## Djvincent (3 mo ago)

Hi there. I am new to the community. I got myself a 225xe f45 from 2019. I ve been trying the different tips to change the ambient led colors with BimmerCode without success. Still orange and white. I am under the impression the layers are not used but they are 2 rgb groups called classic and modern that seem to change to interact with the led. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Djvincent said:


> Hi there. I am new to the community. I got myself a 225xe f45 from 2019. I ve been trying the different tips to change the ambient led colors with BimmerCode without success. Still orange and white. I am under the impression the layers are not used but they are 2 rgb groups called classic and modern that seem to change to interact with the led. Any ideas? Thanks.


Im not sure but i think that you cant change these coulours. You only can have orange and white.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Djvincent (3 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> Im not sure but i think that you cant change these coulours. You only can have orange and white.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Hi. Thanks for the feedback. I don’t see the hardware limitation thought. If it can do orange it can do other rgb colors.


----------



## SmoothF45 (2 mo ago)

Hello all, 
Hope I'm in the right section. I've upgrated my multimedia system by adding the CD reader. 
But it doesn't work :-( , seems to be coding in system but .... what is the right parameter, I don't know. Many thanks in advance if someone has the answer  
Have a great friday


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Djvincent said:


> Hi. Thanks for the feedback. I don’t see the hardware limitation thought. If it can do orange it can do other rgb colors.


Not. Some leds, for example in my car which is a series 2, only allow orange or white color. You can not put the color you want. they are built for only those two colors, it is not an rgb led that you can put the color you want, like those of the ambient light of some bmw.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## F30330D (Aug 2, 2015)

Mfkirk said:


> Hi. I've added 5AS and all working with Pedestrian FSC code but I get a "Cruise control failure" on start up. Pressing idrive control removes it. Removing 5AS removes it. Is it a steering wheel "zeroing" thing or missing hardware or something else? Does it need a different multifunction switch? I am using standard one with cruise on/off, LIM and RES. NCD file for BDC_BODY shows SZL changes I.e. steering wheel switches (I have HBA switch fitted). Any clues?


I have exactly the same issue after coding 5AS to geht 8TH(with FSC) and 5AD(with FSC) and retrofit the extended dash board. Everything works perfect, but the "Cruise control failure" on start up is annoying.
Can I somehow disable the startup popup failure message?


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Help needed desperately. I’ve added cruise switches to my F45. Had a guy code it and it still does not work. Can someone send me step by step guide to coding and latest software and psdz data files. I really would like This to work. Or can anyone recommend someone who can code it for me in Scunthorpe area


----------



## romangun74 (Nov 4, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> i can assist you with cerificate if want


Hello need help with certificate 5as vin7E49715


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

romangun74 said:


> Hello need help with certificate 5as vin7E49715


PM sent


----------



## Masheroff (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi folks!
Is it possible to retrofit ACC stop & go to F45 if I have Kombi Basis and Manual transmission? Or I should change kombi to MID?
P.s. i know that I also need SAS module, but it's not an issue.
Thanks!


----------



## weezl (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, is it possible to code a 2021 530e (NA) to reduce the acoustic pedestrian sound so that it does not sound like a loud haunted house soundtrack? I have Bimmercode but have not been able to figure out if it is even possible.


----------

